# New blog about Orient watches



## Eran

Hi everyone!

Orient is one of my favorite brands - if not THE favorite one. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of Orient blogs, compared to how many Blogs discuss Seiko and Citizen... so I started a new Blog.

I trust that posting an invitation to visit and follow my blog does not break any of the forum rules... It is not a commercial endeavor and I have no intention to monetize it. My day-job (which unfortunately is totally unrelated to watches) keeps me fully occupied and well compensated. The blog is more a way to let out some creative steam, discuss some topics concerning Orient from a personal perspective, and hopefully have some readers join in the conversation.

The first post discusses the Orient GM, I hope you find it interesting! I'm happy to get any comments and feedback.

So please visit https://orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Vasily

I enjoyed your first article about the Orient GM. What a beautiful watch and spectacularly lucky find.


----------



## islander009

Thanks for creating a very interesting blog! I definitely enjoy reading up on the history of watches. I honestly have not met many people that know about Orient watches, but that’s also due to many of them just reaching for the ideal name brand or mall sold watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Eran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Orient is one of my favorite brands - if not THE favorite one. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of Orient blogs, compared to how many Blogs discuss Seiko and Citizen... so I started a new Blog.
> 
> I trust that posting an invitation to visit and follow my blog does not break any of the forum rules... It is not a commercial endeavor and I have no intention to monetize it. My day-job (which unfortunately is totally unrelated to watches) keeps me fully occupied and well compensated. The blog is more a way to let out some creative steam, discuss some topics concerning Orient from a personal perspective, and hopefully have some readers join in the conversation.
> 
> The first post discusses the Orient GM, I hope you find it interesting! I'm happy to get any comments and feedback.
> 
> So please visit https://orientplace.blogspot.com


Eran, maybe you could possibly help me identify this Orient? I have heard it called the multi eyes or the sky, but have absolutely no history on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

islander009 said:


> Eran, maybe you could possibly help me identify this Orient? I have heard it called the multi eyes or the sky, but have absolutely no history on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is ref. CET05001B and there was a white version ending with W. From around 2009. back then, Orient USA were running a contest for naming them, so maybe multi eye was the winning name...? Who knows, I did not see any announcement, but that really is the common nick name.

there were also later versions like FET0x001 with a larger case.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi, nice Blog and article on the GM. I learnt something new, thanks.
The CET05001B that islander009 posted reminds me of the modern Defender, which I really like (I own the cream dial version).
Cheers, and best of luck with your endeavour.


----------



## Eran

Thanks for the feedback everyone! It is very encouraging.

I will add comments to this thread when I'm posting new articles, I will try to keep it interesting - I appreciate your support and please keep following!


----------



## islander009

Eran said:


> This is ref. CET05001B and there was a white version ending with W. From around 2009. back then, Orient USA were running a contest for naming them, so maybe multi eye was the winning name...? Who knows, I did not see any announcement, but that really is the common nick name.
> 
> there were also later versions like FET0x001 with a larger case.


Thanks for the info Eran!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

Kudos to Eran on the blog. Orients were my first autos. Have bought and sold many since but still have a couple including the discontinued Equalizer. One of the few I've seen with a "Cyclops", screw down crown, 100m WR and solid link bracelet. They probably didn't get their development costs on that one either. Nice to have a place to look up info on Orients besides the typical search.








Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmitrzak1

Eran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Orient is one of my favorite brands - if not THE favorite one. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of Orient blogs, compared to how many Blogs discuss Seiko and Citizen... so I started a new Blog.
> 
> I trust that posting an invitation to visit and follow my blog does not break any of the forum rules... It is not a commercial endeavor and I have no intention to monetize it. My day-job (which unfortunately is totally unrelated to watches) keeps me fully occupied and well compensated. The blog is more a way to let out some creative steam, discuss some topics concerning Orient from a personal perspective, and hopefully have some readers join in the conversation.
> 
> The first post discusses the Orient GM, I hope you find it interesting! I'm happy to get any comments and feedback.
> 
> So please visit https://orientplace.blogspot.com


I love your passion and will definitely be checking out your page from time to time. I started with bambinos (I had 3) and my daily driver is a Ray II. Theres no stopping now haha


----------



## Eran

Thanks again for everyone's feedback. I have posted a new article today. It's about _Royal Orient_, discussing the possible reasoning behind its termination by Orient. I hope you find it interesting, and of course - looking forward to your opinions on the topic!

https://orientplace.blogspot.co.il/2018/04/royal-orient-rest-in-peace.html


----------



## Vasily

Eran said:


> Thanks again for everyone's feedback. I have posted a new article today. It's about _Royal Orient_, discussing the possible reasoning behind its termination by Orient. I hope you find it interesting, and of course - looking forward to your opinions on the topic!
> 
> https://orientplace.blogspot.co.il/2018/04/royal-orient-rest-in-peace.html


Another good read. I think lack of marketing is a big part of their demise, but in my opinion, an equally big part of their demise is the fact that Royal Orient did not have any unique, memorable, or exciting designs. If you make a merely nicer version of an already under-the-radar and frankly neglected sub-brand like Orient Star, nobody is going to notice. In spite of the lack of marketing, and Orient is better these days than Seiko at marketing, they could have been successful if they just made a hit. Hodinkee and every WIS would jump through hoops to get a cool watch specifically because it is difficult to get and JDM. Royal Orient is also a good brand name too. Better than Grand Seiko. It's a shame the company didn't have more vision.


----------



## Eran

Hi again. Today I posted a different kind of article - it's a roundup of three nice and not very common Orients now available online (on eBay, Yahoo, and one private seller). I wonder if this sort of blog posts is interesting? I know personally I like to browse such posts on other online forums, which is why I tried to do the same. If feedback is positive I might post updates once in a while.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/04/catch-of-day-orients-for-sale.html


----------



## Snikerz

Thanks for the blog it's quite interesting. I wish I could find a good condition Orient GM but they are hard to find.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Excellent. A review on the Orient AAA Swimmer would be great. I like those orange ones, but they are rare and the ones you do find are expensive 
and often times too much 'restored' for my liking.
Cheers


----------



## Eran

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Excellent. A review on the Orient AAA Swimmer would be great. I like those orange ones, but they are rare and the ones you do find are expensive
> and often times too much 'restored' for my liking.
> Cheers


Oh I know those AAA's you are thinking of... those over-polished pieces that look good in pictures on Chrono24 that sellers post in hope of getting some wealthy inexperienced buyer to pay a couple grands for a watch worth maybe 300 dollars... I hate those so much.

Anyway, I don't currently have a swimmer to review, maybe at some later time I'll borrow one for this purpose; however there's a nice piece on a more current model coming up Monday


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Eran, I bet you have this one in your collection :


----------



## Eran

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Eran, I bet you have this one in your collection


I haven't got this one... but it is lovely! at some point I plan to write about Orient's unconventional use of color... i might then ask your permission to include this photo!


----------



## Cobia

Nice blog site, orient fan here, bookmarked your site, great work.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Eran said:


> I haven't got this one... but it is lovely! at some point I plan to write about Orient's unconventional use of color... i might then ask your permission to include this photo!


It's not mine, I found the image on the bay. I was just surprised to see such an odd (ugly ?) looking Orient. It's not something that I would ever wear.
Cheers.


----------



## luth_ukail

thanks for the blog. Its a nice read ( just visited ). Its interesting that the ROYAL Orient now is no more. I enjoy my Orient watch more than anything as it is the only automatic watch in my small collection of Shocks. 

Orient have done many countless beautiful watch but the Power reserve white vintage capture my eyes more than anything. It is the resemblance of the Royal Orient WE0021EK . But now that RO is dead, i have to find a suitable upgrade.. ( power reserve is a must ) . its a shame as i really like how Orient manage their watch without overlooking some small issues which is very disturbing to some ( misalignment and so on ). 

And i agree some of the Orient Star have been touching the price of RO... or was it RO in star disguise?


----------



## Eran

luth_ukail said:


> And i agree some of the Orient Star have been touching the price of RO... or was it RO in star disguise?


No, actually RO and Stars were usually different in movement and details. Just not always different enough on the outside...

Anyway - I have just posted a new article reviewing the *Orient Star "OREO" WZ0071DG* ! I hope you like it. It is one of my favorite Orients (well, one of many, but still...)
https://orientplace.blogspot.co.il/2018/05/another-fine-cookie-orient-oreo.html


----------



## Vasily

That Oreo Orient is a very interesting watch!


----------



## Eran

Vasily said:


> That Oreo Orient is a very interesting watch!


 agreed ! I wish could take credit for its design  but I can't...

On another note - I posted a new article today, about Orient *Prestige Shops*. Not sure everyone's familiar with these JDM stores and Prestige Shop _limited editions_, so I thought I'd write a few words about them!
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/05/orients-prestige-shops.html


----------



## arcturus

this is a great resource. Thanks very much for highlighting a great brand!


----------



## Vasily

If you're knowledgeable on the subject, it would be cool to read about Orient's current movement lineup and how they compare to the competition. I find it fascinating how the 46 has been used for so long and works so well, like Orient has been making the most out of a 70s Seiko license while you have the oldest current Seiko movement as the 7S which is from 1996, a youngster by comparison.


----------



## Eran

Vasily said:


> If you're knowledgeable on the subject, it would be cool to read about Orient's current movement lineup and how they compare to the competition. I find it fascinating how the 46 has been used for so long and works so well, like Orient has been making the most out of a 70s Seiko license while you have the oldest current Seiko movement as the 7S which is from 1996, a youngster by comparison.


True, it is an interesting subject, I think in terms of reliability we should thank Orient's very conservative approach to movement implementation.

And now I think it's time for a new post  I have added a review of another favorite of mine, this WZ0041FR -
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/05/the-business-casual-orient-star.html


----------



## VintageChris

Great read, keep up the good work.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

VintageChris said:


> Great read, keep up the good work.


Thanks, I try to keep it up !!!

For this week I added another "Catch Of The Day" post, with some nice Orients now on sale... and the blog's new video channel  
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/06/catch-of-day-june-18.html


----------



## chiraag.mathur

Here's my first orient watch


----------



## Eran

Hello everyone...

There's a new article on the blog! I really enjoyed writing it this time - so I trust you'll enjoy reading it 

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-most-colorful-watch-ever.html


----------



## ChevyKevy

Very cool. I just got into learning about Orient and noticed the same when trying to find reviews. I did just read a Worn & Wound review of the Bambino and that is honestly what sold me on getting them for my groomsmen.


----------



## jhunter3

Good job -- really enjoy this blog.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Really a cool watch! I love the sunburst green dial. It's absolutely stunning. Btw, will you do a video review of it? I'm actually having trouble to tell the date/month/year as there's a lot of things going on it.


----------



## Eran

Kyle Jordan said:


> Really a cool watch! I love the sunburst green dial. It's absolutely stunning. Btw, will you do a video review of it? I'm actually having trouble to tell the date/month/year as there's a lot of things going on it.


Hi Kyle - not really a video review, but I did shoot a short *video *just to allow some appreciation of what the watch looks like at different angles:





ALSO - *a new post on the blog* - no colorful pics this time, just a serious article - on the independence of Orient within the Seiko group - I hope y'all find it interesting! 
Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: Are Orient and Seiko Truly Independent?


----------



## andreas_mw

thanks for sharing


----------



## Eran

I hope everyone's enjoying the Sunday... I have a new post on the blog. Following up on my review of the very colorful multi-year calendar, this time I went for a deeper dive into the history of the multi-year calendar design.

Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: The Allure of the Orient Multi-Year Calendar


----------



## Cobia

Eran said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> There's a new article on the blog! I really enjoyed writing it this time - so I trust you'll enjoy reading it
> 
> https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-most-colorful-watch-ever.html
> 
> View attachment 13211961


Super cool watch, very cool blog too, nice work.


----------



## 3-1-1

jenyang said:


> Kudos to Eran on the blog. Orients were my first autos. Have bought and sold many since but still have a couple including the discontinued Equalizer. One of the few I've seen with a "Cyclops", screw down crown, 100m WR and solid link bracelet. They probably didn't get their development costs on that one either. Nice to have a place to look up info on Orients besides the typical search.
> View attachment 13083743
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Just wanted to say wow thats beautiful.


----------



## 3-1-1

Eran said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> There's a new article on the blog! I really enjoyed writing it this time - so I trust you'll enjoy reading it
> 
> https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-most-colorful-watch-ever.html
> 
> View attachment 13211961


Looks like it belongs in a casino!


----------



## Eran

The blog's back ! And as August is upon us with all its heat, I thought it is just the right time to present my *Orient Star WZ0211FD* - the "perfect summertime watch".

Read all about it at https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-perfect-summertime-watch.html


----------



## Eran

Hi everyone! Summer vacation is over and it's time for a new story. Today it's the rather special "Map Dial" version of the familiar Orient World Diver.

Story's here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/09/the-map-dial-orient-world-diver.html

Just a couple of photos to whet your appetite...


----------



## jwolfe

Hi Eran,

I was wondering if you could help me identify this watch. This one was my dad's high school grad gift (1967).

Thanks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

jwolfe said:


> Hi Eran,
> I was wondering if you could help me identify this watch. This one was my dad's high school grad gift (1967).


It's difficult to tell simply because each model had so many variants, and almost no reference to specific variants has remained today. There's some models you could search for images and not come across the same design twice.

Does it have the date-change pusher at 2?


----------



## jwolfe

No there is no pusher at the 2


Eran said:


> It's difficult to tell simply because each model had so many variants, and almost no reference to specific variants has remained today. There's some models you could search for images and not come across the same design twice.
> 
> Does it have the date-change pusher at 2?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

jwolfe said:


> No there is no pusher at the 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, an older model, then, probably one that's been selling since a few years before '67 (and was still selling that year), could be any of a number of lines. Might be some helpful info on the back.


----------



## Eran

Orient is often associated with dress watches... the new post on the blog is just my take on the subject.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/09/dress-watches-and-orient.html


----------



## Eran

Today I'm looking at some of the models released by Orient in 2010, to commemorate its 60th anniversary. Particular focus is on my beloved WV0021DT 

Enjoy: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/10/orients-60th-anniversary-models.html


----------



## apudabam

Eran said:


> Today I'm looking at some of the models released by Orient in 2010, to commemorate its 60th anniversary. Particular focus is on my beloved WV0021DT
> 
> Enjoy: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/10/orients-60th-anniversary-models.html
> 
> View attachment 13558419


Love your blog... Wish it had a "like" button for the articles though as I don't always have time to comment after reading


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi Eran. I hope you don't mind, but I'd like to tap your vast knowledge of vintage Orient watches. This watch is a 60's hand winder with a 17 jewel movement.
The watches I've found on the net that look similar, have got 23 jewels. Is there any info (year of release / production, scarcity, etc) you can give me on this model just by looking at the photos ?

















Thanks


----------



## bubbleback30

Hi Bruno,

In early 60s, Orient Watch Co. Launched a series of WaterProof Dress watches for its own domestic market. These 3 tier Labels :: Royal Orient, Olympia Orient, Lucky Orient, also added Date function - "Calendar"; were marketed as Swimmer, ShowerProof & WaterProof.

IMHO, Olympia Swimmer are very desirable tier-2 Orients and just a level down from Royal series.

My humble Royal Calendar Swimmer ? ...









Have a Zzz Sunday ???
cheers
Danell


----------



## Eran

Bruno,

Since 1962, Olympia Calendar Swimmers actually used a variety of movements with jewel count of 17 up to 23. I believe it was essentially the same movement but with jewels added for decoration or some extra refinement. The 17 Jewel is less common and most likely from earlier production (simply because I believe back then, the trend was to gradually add jewels, as a selling point, rather than remove them for cost saving).

Here, for instance, are 19 and 23 jewel versions of that movement - seem to be almost identical.

View attachment 13576741


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Thanks for the info Danell, much appreciated. I take it back then swimmer meant about 50 m WP ? I'll hopefully receive the watch later this week, will post some pics.
Cheers.



bubbleback30 said:


> Hi Bruno,
> 
> In early 60s, Orient Watch Co. Launched a series of WaterProof Dress watches for its own domestic market. These 3 tier Labels :: Royal Orient, Olympia Orient, Lucky Orient, also added Date function - "Calendar"; were marketed as Swimmer, ShowerProof & WaterProof.
> 
> IMHO, Olympia Swimmer are very desirable tier-2 Orients and just a level down from Royal series.
> 
> My humble Royal Calendar Swimmer ? ...
> 
> View attachment 13576405
> 
> 
> Have a Zzz Sunday ???
> cheers
> Danell


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Thanks Eran, appreciate the update. 
Cheers.



Eran said:


> Bruno,
> 
> Since 1962, Olympia Calendar Swimmers actually used a variety of movements with jewel count of 17 up to 23. I believe it was essentially the same movement but with jewels added for decoration or some extra refinement. The 17 Jewel is less common and most likely from earlier production (simply because I believe back then, the trend was to gradually add jewels, as a selling point, rather than remove them for cost saving).
> 
> Here, for instance, are 19 and 23 jewel versions of that movement - seem to be almost identical.
> 
> View attachment 13576741


----------



## sernsin

New in this site. I own 2 OS old model and 1 new elegant classic. But the new one is an impulsive buy, drawn by the design but really a daily wear watch  but another 2 totally love it. I prefer Orient star old JDM design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbleback30

Hi Bruno,

Between 1960 to 1964, Orient produces many collectible timepieces which were high grade and in limited quantities ?
Do take a few nice shots and share with us once your Olympia arrives ...

Another of my humble Calender Auto Swimmer circa 1962 ??? ...


----------



## sernsin

Own these 36 and 34mm both amazing good and timeless design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbleback30

Hi Sernsin,

I cannot agree more ?
Early OS classic models from 1995 to 2010 were more refined and elegant ...

My OS First Series Power Reserve circa 1996.
High Grade Finished with Guilloche Dial ... ???









Cheers! Danell


----------



## sernsin

bubbleback30 said:


> Hi Sernsin,
> 
> I cannot agree more
> Early OS classic models from 1995 to 2010 were more refined and elegant ...
> 
> My OS First Series Power Reserve circa 1996.
> High Grade Finished with Guilloche Dial ...
> 
> View attachment 13581661
> 
> 
> Cheers! Danell


This watch is very nice. Will try get one in future I think early models OS supporters all against the current big watch trend 40mm. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

bubbleback30 said:


> Hi Bruno,
> 
> Between 1960 to 1964, Orient produces many collectible timepieces which were high grade and in limited quantities ?
> Do take a few nice shots and share with us once your Olympia arrives ...
> 
> Another of my humble Calender Auto Swimmer circa 1962 ??? ...


Hi, I've given up on trying to get a picture without a reflection on the crystal. The shape of the crystal makes it virtually impossible.


----------



## sernsin

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, I've given up on trying to get a picture without a reflection on the crystal. The shape of the crystal makes it virtually impossible.
> 
> View attachment 13581835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13581837


Timeless unique piece never aged

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbleback30

Hi Bruno,

Nice shots and well taken ...
A Beautiful Olympia Swimmer indeed!
Enjoy your new acquired Orient in Good Health 😊

🍷🍷🍷
Cheers
Danell


----------



## Srvs

Eran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hi! Could anyone help me out in identifying this Orient Quartz Watch. I've looked through the whole Orient website catalog but can't seem to find one that looks exactly like this. It was given as a gift to my great grandpa in 1999 by the bank that he worked at. Any help would be highly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## sernsin

Srvs said:


> Eran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hi! Could anyone help me out in identifying this Orient Quartz Watch. I've looked through the whole Orient website catalog but can't seem to find one that looks exactly like this. It was given as a gift to my great grandpa in 1999 by the bank that he worked at. Any help would be highly appreciated!! Thanks
> View attachment 13583437
> 
> View attachment 13583439
> 
> View attachment 13583441
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful what is the size ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## igureta

That's good writing. Cheers!

Enviado desde mi XT1700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, I've given up on trying to get a picture without a reflection on the crystal. The shape of the crystal makes it virtually impossible.
> 
> View attachment 13581835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13581837


I haven't seen this model with a black dial before. Only white
Is this automatic or only hand winded?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

ConvicTech said:


> I haven't seen this model with a black dial before. Only white
> Is this automatic or only hand winded?


Hi. It's a hand winder.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hows this for an oddball. With Arabic as the second language, and in desperate need of a crystal.

Ha Ha A crystal for the Crystal!


----------



## Eran

It's been a while since I took the blog for a dive in my vintage lot... it felt like the time has come to do so. The latest post therefore looks at one of my favorite old pieces, a 1969 Chrono Ace "Special".

Read all about it here, along with some more photos 
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/11/a-very-special-orient-chrono-ace.html


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hows this for an oddball. With Arabic as the second language, and in desperate need of a crystal.
> 
> Ha Ha A crystal for the Crystal!
> 
> View attachment 13615943
> 
> 
> View attachment 13615945
> 
> 
> View attachment 13615947


Anyone got sources for a new crystal for this thing?
Or a way to polish this flat piece of glass, without a jewelers flat diamond wheel.....


----------



## Eran

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Anyone got sources for a new crystal for this thing?
> Or a way to polish this flat piece of glass, without a jewelers flat diamond wheel.....


If it's acrylic then Polywatch would wipe the superficial scratches out. If it's mineral, or if any of the cracks is deep, then you're not going to be able to do much by yourself.


----------



## Eran

The latest story on the blog is about a lesser-known co-branded offering by Orient and "Berserk:Art of War". I don't know if the Art of War branding in itself is of much interest to buyers outside Japan, but I still find this type of offering to be quite amusing for Orient collectors.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/12/orient-and-art-of-war.html


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks for pointing that out, I enjoyed the read, you live and you learn.

Go Orient!


----------



## Eran

Everyone seems to be doing photography contest nowadays, so the blog wants one too!

The reward is small and symbolic, just to keep things interesting. What's more important is to get lovely shots of those good looking Orients!

All the details are here:
https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2018/12/the-orient-place-holidays-photo-contest.html


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Eran said:


> If it's acrylic then Polywatch would wipe the superficial scratches out. If it's mineral, or if any of the cracks is deep, then you're not going to be able to do much by yourself.


Yeah its mineral crystal. Easiest would be just replace it...... but dunno if an OEM part is even available anywhere...

Will try some diamond polish and a drill/dremel with buffing wheel.


----------



## ftb

Great blog Eran! I'm a new Orient owner. I'll be reading everything you post.


----------



## Eran

ftb said:


> Great blog Eran! I'm a new Orient owner. I'll be reading everything you post.


Thanks! You're welcome to post a photo for the contest as well


----------



## Eran

Kicking off 2019 with the brief history of the M-Force, and my own 1st generation M-Force EX00:

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/01/m-force-iconic-orient-diver.html

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Eran

The new post on the blog is not one of the usual stories or reviews - this time I'm doing a service to the Orient collectors community.

Royal Orient may be dead now, but the value proposition it holds for collectors only rises: as Royal Orients are rare, beautiful pieces with qualities that come close to Grand Seiko but with prices usually well below, I'd pay close attention to these watches.

Only problem for collectors, is the scarcity of technical information. So I've spent much time in recent months to compile as comprehensive a list as possible of modern Royal Orient movements, dating back more than 20 years, to help collectors choose a Royal Orient not just based on looks, but on the merits of its inside as well...

All this information is right here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/02/list-of-modern-royal-orient-movements.html


----------



## mythless

Good Stuff!


----------



## sernsin

Thanks mate really appreciate and very informative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

Today it's a Blast From The Past, as I have managed to salvage a fantastic, decade old "Flash" animation titled "The Orient Museum", produced in Japan in honor of Orient's 60th anniversary!

Visit the blog to see and play with this "museum" of Orient's history - including watches, calibers, and even ads from the brand's first 60 years:

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/02/the-orient-museum-interactive-animation.html


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Thanks Eran, great watch. It's a pity there is no English text. I really like that 1970 diver in the 3rd ad on the top row. Do you know what it is ?
Cheers



Eran said:


> Today it's a Blast From The Past, as I have managed to salvage a fantastic, decade old "Flash" animation titled "The Orient Museum", produced in Japan in honor of Orient's 60th anniversary!
> 
> Visit the blog to see and play with this "museum" of Orient's history - including watches, calibers, and even ads from the brand's first 60 years:
> 
> https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/02/the-orient-museum-interactive-animation.html


----------



## Eran

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Thanks Eran, great watch. It's a pity there is no English text. I really like that 1970 diver in the 3rd ad on the top row. Do you know what it is ?
> Cheers


Oh yeah that's the one nicknamed "Baby Panerai"... a very rare King Diver auto - tested to 1000m (!) - these are very hard to find nowadays and can sell anywhere between 2,000 - 4,000 USD.


----------



## Eran

After all the recent news of fresh models and BaselWorld preparations, it's good to go back about 10 years and uncover some untold tales... this time it's Orient's cooperation with the British fashion house DAKS.

Read all about the Orient x DAKS watches, here... https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/03/daks-fashion-house-and-orient-watches.html


----------



## Eran

Hello again! It took some time, but finally I got my hands on one of Orient's cool Moon Phase watches to review.

Here's everything you need to know... https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/03/orient-star-moon-phase-watch-review.html


----------



## Eran

The Sea King (SK for short) is one of Orient's most popular vintage dive watches. The SK dynasty has been running since the late 70s and well into the new millennium. So I thought, it's time I pay the Sea King some well-deserved attention, and dedicate a new post to it: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/05/the-orient-sea-king.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Good blog about the SK. As I posted there, there are a ton of SK/KD and related variants listed on Ebay. Some look legit, others.... not so much. Just looked at a KD that has all the indices pointing 12-6 rather than pointing inward at each hour.


----------



## Eran

Today on the blog - I'm reviewing the popular *Orient Kamasu*!

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/06/orient-kamasu-hands-on-review.html


----------



## stas11

Hi there, very interesting blog. I want to see one of those daks watches in person!


----------



## Eran

stas11 said:


> Hi there, very interesting blog. I want to see one of those daks watches in person!


Yep, so would I! The quartz/solar ones are fairly easy to find on eBay but the autos are rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## Eran

After my recent reviews of current and upcoming models, today I'm going back to exploring some of the more unusual Orient models - this time looking at the brand's automatic chronographs.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/06/orients-automatic-chronographs.html









(and by the way I'll be getting back to chronos at some later point when I sit down to write about my baby-blue dial WZ0031DS...)


----------



## Eran

Bambino bambino bambino... I knew I had to get round to reviewing a Bambino at some point or other. Nobody said it couldn't be the Small Seconds variant though...

Here is the hands-on review, adorned with Ralph's lovely photography again 

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/06/orient-bambino-small-seconds-hands-on.html


----------



## mythless

Great review!


----------



## tloupe

Very good job on the Orient blog! I stumbled across it today and am now following it. I recently purchased a slide rule Orient but have not seen it referred by any nickname. Do you happen to know a common name for this watch? Thanks for all the great Orient information.


----------



## TinyHippo

Orient watches are hugely under rated. Their quality attention to detail and the reasonable prices will pretty well guarantee that my next watch purchase is from them. I love Seiko, but I noticed that Seiko lower tiered models have moved up the price chain but the quality is not what was offered in the past.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Awesome!
Orient is very underrated.


----------



## Eran

tloupe said:


> Very good job on the Orient blog! I stumbled across it today and am now following it. I recently purchased a slide rule Orient but have not seen it referred by any nickname. Do you happen to know a common name for this watch? Thanks for all the great Orient information.
> View attachment 14313979


Thanks! Not sure if this model has a particular nickname - not all of them do... perhaps *you *should come up with one! fantastic watch it is, anyway.


----------



## Eran

With some help from Orient Europe who had their people dig up historical facts from the archives in Japan, plus some personal research, I've put together a _Brief History of Orient's Semi Skeleton Design_.

Enjoy - https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/07/the-history-of-orients-semi-skeleton.html


----------



## Eran

Following up on the review of Orient's semi-skeleton designs, I have added a review of my semi-skeleton Orient Star - ref. wz0241da and it's irresistible red dial...

Enjoy: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/07/orient-star-semi-skeleton-limited.html


----------



## Eran

Hello again... back from a short vacation, had some time to research and write about Orient's "Clubman" models. I hope you enjoy this:

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/08/orients-clubman-models.html


----------



## Eran

Continued my research, and this one may interest both vintage lovers and those of you who prefer newer models: It's about old Orient models that's had modern re-issues. Some examples here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/08/orient-watch-reissues.html


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi Eran

Hope you don't mind, but I'd like to pick your brain.
Do you perhaps know what model this orange star is ? Which year(s) were they produced ? Also what would they go for currently ? I assume it is a men's model (size 39mm approx) ?









Thanks


----------



## lvt

Eran said:


> Continued my research, and this one may interest both vintage lovers and those of you who prefer newer models: It's about old Orient models that's had modern re-issues. Some examples here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/08/orient-watch-reissues.html
> 
> View attachment 14429447


Some people may need a cyclop over the calendar


----------



## Eran

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi Eran
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but I'd like to pick your brain.
> Do you perhaps know what model this orange star is ? Which year(s) were they produced ? Also what would they go for currently ? I assume it is a men's model (size 39mm approx) ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi! It's a WZ0271ER, from a series that I believe was produced roughly between 2002 - 2008 (this particular orange dial might have been in more limited production). The black one was often referred to as an "Explorient".

This model was not so large in diameter, around 36mm.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Eran said:


> Hi! It's a WZ0271ER, from a series that I believe was produced roughly between 2002 - 2008 (this particular orange dial might have been in more limited production). The black one was often referred to as an "Explorient".
> 
> This model was not so large in diameter, around 36mm.


Thanks Eran. Good thing I asked, because I see they are only 35 mm. There is one on ebay for about $ 450 in NOS condition (2006). The 35 mm is a bit small though, if it was 37 -38 mm I would probably have pulled the trigger.
Cheers.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Last night my 5 year old saw this in my drawer and asked me to wear it today.

So, for the first time in a while, I did.

Anyone know any info on this particular Orient Crystal model?
(Anyone know where to get a crystal for it? Dead flat is easy to do, but the shape is totally non-standard...)

Even so the dial is spectacular!


----------



## Eran

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Last night my 5 year old saw this in my drawer and asked me to wear it today.
> 
> So, for the first time in a while, I did.
> 
> Anyone know any info on this particular Orient Crystal model?
> (Anyone know where to get a crystal for it? Dead flat is easy to do, but the shape is totally non-standard...)
> 
> Even so the dial is spectacular!


So difficult to date these... hundreds of models made over the years for markets where the tendency toward similar designs (small cases, 1970's styling) had remained stable. I'd best guess this to be an 80's model. uses the cal. 469 of course.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Eran said:


> So difficult to date these... hundreds of models made over the years for markets where the tendency toward similar designs (small cases, 1970's styling) had remained stable. I'd best guess this to be an 80's model. uses the cal. 469 of course.


I think once I found it as a 1984. Runs great and if the crystal was clear it would really since as a watch. Besides- I like green watches. Got just a few of 'em....


----------



## Eran

I had a chance to try on one of the new "Defender" versions, Orient's automatic field watch that replaces the old ET0N series. It's quite nice! You can see my full review here: Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: The New Orient "Defender" Field Watch Hands-On Review


----------



## Eran

Hi! I'm returning today to take a deeper dive into the Orient Star chronograph, ref. WZ0031DS:

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/09/orient-star-chronograph-ref-wz0031ds.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Interesting model, surprised Orient used a wholly Seiko movement. Funky PR gauge. The color is entertaining, Orient used it during the mid '00s w/ other OS models, correct?


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Interesting model, surprised Orient used a wholly Seiko movement. Funky PR gauge. The color is entertaining, Orient used it during the mid '00s w/ other OS models, correct?


Orient usually used a different shade of blue, actually a number of different shades. I have a mid '00s model that has a kind of cyan-blue dial, and the same model also has a more sky-blue dial version... but I did not really see them use the chrono's specific shade of light blue. Their blue dials were usually more metallic looking, while this one has a kind of 'milky' feel to it.


----------



## yowan

hi 
I need a specifications for my vintage Orient Em4x-Co dive watch as it is hard to find it online. I would like to know the year of manufacture, power reserve, crystal nature etc. I think it is a Taiwan model which has a white second hand instead of the orange second hand. Thanks


----------



## Eran

yowan said:


> hi
> I need a specifications for my vintage Orient Em4x-Co dive watch as it is hard to find it online. I would like to know the year of manufacture, power reserve, crystal nature etc. I think it is a Taiwan model which has a white second hand instead of the orange second hand. Thanks


Answered in a separate thread. Thanks!


----------



## Eran

Back to reviewing new models, today on the blog my detailed, hands-on review of the *Orient Star* *Outdoor*. I hope you find this interesting!

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/10/the-orient-star-outdoor-watch-hands-on.html


----------



## Eran

After a number of reviews posted by me on the blog - how about some readers' reviews ?... Better still, let's make it a contest!!!

So - here's launching the blog's *Watch Review Contest*. All the details, rules, and - the reward that awaits the winner - are right here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/11/orient-place-blogs-watch-review-contest.html

Have fun and send in those reviews !


----------



## Eran

The aforementioned contest reached its final stage, two contestants reached the finals and their reviews + photos have been posted on the blog. Everybody's welcome to visit there and cast a vote for their favorite review!

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/12/orient-place-watch-review-contest-finals.html


----------



## Eran

Just three letters... O S D

That's the topic of the latest post on the blog. A little history and some hands-on impressions.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2019/12/orient-saturation-diver.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice review Eran, glad to learn about the earlier versions. 

I believe I've seen one... ONE Orient Star OSD for sale over the past year, in yellow, asking price was close to MSRP ($2400?). I've seen several handfuls of the current OSD in black or white, have yet to see a RED dial model up for grabs. 

Will Orient re-issue the OSD? Will it use the new F6 caliber movement? Perhaps the even newer F7? I certainly hope so even if I can't afford one. 

That said, I'm still hoping Orient will re-issue an M Force w/ the F6 movement. Is the wild-dial EX01 possible?


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Eran,
The OSD blog was very good !! Fingers crossed Orient brings this model back !! Not sure how they can drop a watch of this caliber from the collection ?


----------



## Eran

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> Eran,
> The OSD blog was very good !! Fingers crossed Orient brings this model back !! Not sure how they can drop a watch of this caliber from the collection ?


Thanks! I honestly have no info but just a feeling that there will be a 300M pro diver next year... either Star or regular Orient.



^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice review Eran, glad to learn about the earlier versions.
> 
> I believe I've seen one... ONE Orient Star OSD for sale over the past year, in yellow, asking price was close to MSRP ($2400?). I've seen several handfuls of the current OSD in black or white, have yet to see a RED dial model up for grabs.
> 
> Will Orient re-issue the OSD? Will it use the new F6 caliber movement? Perhaps the even newer F7? I certainly hope so even if I can't afford one.
> 
> That said, I'm still hoping Orient will re-issue an M Force w/ the F6 movement. Is the wild-dial EX01 possible?


Thank you! re-issue of M Force with a little less conservative dials than recent iterations / Triton would be great! why not? just see how much attention the purple dial SK re-issues received. We have enough subtle conservative designs in other brands, let Orient be Orient


----------



## luth_ukail

Hi Eran. Just notice that nobody covered the new aviator model. 

have u seen it?


----------



## Eran

luth_ukail said:


> Hi Eran. Just notice that nobody covered the new aviator model.
> 
> have u seen it?


Hi! Do you mean this one - Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: The New Automatic Pilot Watch from Orient is Here! ?...


----------



## luth_ukail

Eran said:


> Hi! Do you mean this one - Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: The New Automatic Pilot Watch from Orient is Here! ?...


I must have missed this. Thanks! Probably gonna buy one. The black or blue

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## Eran

Hello everyone... I recently spent some time researching the history of Orient's *car and motorsport* -themed watches. I think you might find this an interesting read:

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/01/orient-watches-and-motorsports.html


----------



## composer

Eran said:


> Hello everyone... I recently spent some time researching the history of Orient's *car and motorsport* -themed watches. I think you might this an interesting read:


Had no idea of Orient's background in motorsports..thanks for posting.


----------



## Cobia

Eran said:


> Hello everyone... I recently spent some time researching the history of Orient's *car and motorsport* -themed watches. I think you might this an interesting read:
> 
> https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/01/orient-watches-and-motorsports.html
> 
> View attachment 14794723


Fantastic read, thanks for the great article.
I respect your great passion for orient, theres a lot to like about them.


----------



## Eran

Cobia said:


> Fantastic read, thanks for the great article.
> I respect your great passion for orient, theres a lot to like about them.


Thank you sir !! And also, it's sometimes only when you guys "reply with quote" that I notice my typos so thanks for that too...


----------



## Eran

Finally, got to review the new Orient Star 200m Diver. Not your typical Orient...

Everything I thought and felt about this watch, is right here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/02/orient-star-200m-diver-hands-on-review.html

I hope you find this read enjoyable ! (and maybe even useful)


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Thanks for the very detailed review, good pics and info. 

I'm very conflicted about this new 'air diver' model. I like it at first glance esp. w/ the gold indices and insert. BUT..... the popsicle stick hands just miss the mark for me. The hour hand could have been wider & the minute hand longer to reach the outer minute hacks. The P.R. hand could have been longer too and it's not lumed

Other items I'm not so enamored w/; no frame around the date, com'on Orient, even the Mako/Ray/Kamasu have a nice polished metal frame around the day/date. The 'wrong-way' P.R. pattern, IMO, is TOO subtle, nearly unseen. No signed buckle? Again, this is an OS it deserves that type of detail. 

And the bezel insert, the #1 complaint. For this money WHY Orient did you not use ceramic or sapphire? OS is supposed to be the 'high end' line, so go w/ a high end insert and make the price appropriate. If you wanted a more subtle insert go w/ a sapphire insert ala Helm. Soft satin finish and no chance of scratches.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Eran,
> 
> Thanks for the very detailed review, good pics and info.
> 
> I'm very conflicted about this new 'air diver' model. I like it at first glance esp. w/ the gold indices and insert. BUT..... the popsicle stick hands just miss the mark for me. The hour hand could have been wider & the minute hand longer to reach the outer minute hacks. The P.R. hand could have been longer too and it's not lumed
> 
> Other items I'm not so enamored w/; no frame around the date, com'on Orient, even the Mako/Ray/Kamasu have a nice polished metal frame around the day/date. The 'wrong-way' P.R. pattern, IMO, is TOO subtle, nearly unseen. No signed buckle? Again, this is an OS it deserves that type of detail.
> 
> And the bezel insert, the #1 complaint. For this money WHY Orient did you not use ceramic or sapphire? OS is supposed to be the 'high end' line, so go w/ a high end insert and make the price appropriate. If you wanted a more subtle insert go w/ a sapphire insert ala Helm. Soft satin finish and no chance of scratches.


I certainly share some of your concerns as you could tell from the post, though I actually found the dial to be very well balanced - hands and all. But indeed, it appears that - very much unlike Orient typically are - more attention had gone into the outline design, the "big picture", than to the smaller, more functional details. Still, I did like it in the end, because the elegance on the wrist - which needs to be experienced, I guess - is really a step or two above what divers usually offer.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

I do like the overall look, and with a matching bracelet it would look great. Just IMO 'quibbles'. The watch is a 'dressy diver' in the same vein as the Neptune, which I am hoping to buy soon. 

Question, do you or other members know of another 'open-heart' or skeleton style diver besides the new OS model? Just curious.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Eran,
> 
> Question, do you or other members know of another 'open-heart' or skeleton style diver besides the new OS model? Just curious.


Affordable ones, I can think of Invicta divers, many of those are open heart. Other than that, I'm sure there are some high-end semi skeleton divers out there, as well as various micro-brands.


----------



## Eran

Time to post some new stuff - and good stuff at that! Today, it's all about the Royal Orient. Going hands-on with ref. WE0031FS to learn how different it really is from a "normal" Orient Star... Enjoy!

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/02/the-orient-of-kings-reference-we0031fs.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Great review of the FS, the dial detail is amazing. You mention RO production ended ~ 4 years ago, just curious if Orient ever said why it stopped making the ROs.


----------



## Eran

Orient never issued an official "explanation" AFAIK. We can only speculate that in consideration of the cost of maintaining a separate sub-brand with a substantially higher price-point than the main brand, in today's market where so many watches competing for the entry-level luxury consumers, it was simply not a viable option for a small (relatively speaking) manufacturer. I do believe it is smarter for Orient to focus on expanding the market for Orient Star.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Of course, it is about economics (well DUH 'thang) that RO was a small part of the larger brand. I'll guess that after the '08 meltdown it became difficult for Orient to maintain a 'luxury' sideline. Again, thanks for the review, fascinating watch.


----------



## Eran

Today, I would like to share my review of Orient's World Time and GMT watches, a lineage that might not be very long but definitely includes some fascinating models.

Also included is a table listing the differences between the world time / GMT movements used by Orient, for your reference, shopping guide, or just fun reading...

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/03/orients-world-time-and-gmt-watches.html


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hey all!

I love the blog, and great info. But I dunno where to turn. Have this "Orient Crystal" that works GREAT, has an Arabic/English day wheel and is just awesome.

Except for the crystal. It is deeply scratched. Anyone here know of anyone or where to find a stash of rare Orient crystals? This rectangular one is an oddball.
OR-- if anyone has access to a FLAT glass/diamond polisher. (The local jewelers have grinder "round" styles)

Thanks in advance!
John


----------



## cabfrank

Cool looking old watch. I hope you can find someone who can polish it for you. I'm afraid finding a crystal for that will not be easy. I've never done it, but I've heard good things about Polywatch, if you want to try to make it a little better yourself.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Polywatch works on plastic not glass. 
I have diamond paste, but they are deep and would need a wheel to get them.
It really needs .5mm polished off the top. There's room for that, it's a thick crystal.



cabfrank said:


> Cool looking old watch. I hope you can find someone who can polish it for you. I'm afraid finding a crystal for that will not be easy. I've never done it, but I've heard good things about Polywatch, if you want to try to make it a little better yourself.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

That is a tough watch to find a crystal. Only idea I have is to search ebay for an Orient 'FrankeWatch' from India, Phillippines (sp), Ukraine, etc. w/ the same case/crystal. Good luck.


----------



## cabfrank

Gotcha. As I said, I haven't used it, and didn't know it couldn't be used on glass. Perhaps someone will help by suggesting a shop that does crystal polishing.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

^Gurthang54 said:


> That is a tough watch to find a crystal. Only idea I have is to search ebay for an Orient 'FrankeWatch' from India, Phillippines (sp), Ukraine, etc. w/ the same case/crystal. Good luck.


Good idea!
Thx!


----------



## Eran

Hi! Following up on the theme of the previous blog post (the one discussing GMT and World Timers), I posted today a review of one of those early world timers, the OS ref. WZ0091FA. Plenty of photos and some useful info, I hope you enjoy it: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/03/orient-wz0091fa-blue-world-timer.html


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

^Gurthang54 said:


> That is a tough watch to find a crystal. Only idea I have is to search ebay for an Orient 'FrankeWatch' from India, Phillippines (sp), Ukraine, etc. w/ the same case/crystal. Good luck.


Still a good idea. 
I tried and all those had poorly made retrofitted crystals. May still be an idea.. Maybe.. Thanks tho!


----------



## Eran

Something a little different today... Tomorrow is Songkran, the traditional new year's day of Thailand. Usually celebrated publicly and very festively, this year of course everyone stays indoors. So cheering our Thai friends (and anyone who might have been planning a vacation there this year...) with a short review of some unique Orient models produced especially for the local market.

Right here: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/04/orients-special-editions-for-thailand.html


----------



## Eran

I'm going back to the topic of multi-year calendars, this time reviewed the 50th anniversary model from 2015. A decent representative of this very typically-Orientish breed of watches...

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/05/the-50th-anniversary-multi-year-calendar.html


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Just explored the blog for the first time. Very interesting!


----------



## Eran

Join me today on another journey down the time tunnel, as we go to meet the legendary *Orient Tenbeat* (!!!) alongside a brief history of hi-beat movements

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/05/need-for-speed-orient-tenbeat.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very interesting read, I've never heard of the Tenbeat before. The day/date is unusual too, appears to have the inner dials stacked vs. the more typical co-axial arrangement.


----------



## Eran

Hi! I've posted a new article on the blog, attempting to provide a fairly thorough review of Orient's first dive watches from the 1960s. Including some key technical facts, interesting details, and as much as possible the expected price range for collectors looking to buy one of these.

https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/06/orients-early-dive-watches.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great post, I really enjoyed all the watches & details. The AAA Deluxe 1000 looks contemporary w/ todays divers, a unique look from Orient.


----------



## Eran

I am concluding (for the time being) my dive into the divers of the sixties with one more article published today, focused on the original Weekly Auto Orient King Diver.

I hope you enjoy this: https://orientplace.blogspot.com/2020/06/the-1965-weekly-auto-orient-king-diver.html


----------



## Eran

We all know JDM, now how about some BDM?... I'm just talking about Brazil Domestic Market watches here  I've recently looked into Orient Brazil's offerings, and there are some very interesting pieces hiding there! This week I'm posting a little *intro story* about this side of the brand, and later this month there's a full review of the 500m diver, "Netuno", coming up.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Glad to read your blog post about the Brazillian Orients. I've known about the Netuno and bretheren for some time, can't wait to read your review.

While visiting the Brazil Orient site I found a very interesting tidbit, a Brazilian King Diver


























Follow link to site



https://www.orientrelogios.com.br/relogio-orient-automatico-masculino-automatico-f49ss001-prata



Price in USD is ~ $160


----------



## Eran

Following up on the topic of Orient Brazil, I just uploaded the full review of the Netuno. Not a perfect watch, but still a lot of value for little money!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Great review, thanks. It is a BIG diver but then again so is the OSD. It is a good looking Orient, has plenty of DNA in the design, sorry to read the lume isn't so good, that's really the only disappointment for me. 

BTW, I did contact Orient Brazil, they don't have direct sales (bummed) so now I'm hunting for an AD that will sell internationally.


----------



## Eran

After covering rare old pieces and exotic Brazilian models, it's time to return to basic, attainable, everyday watches that are bread and butter Orients. So today I've posted my *review of Orient's latest automatic flight watch*. I hope you enjoy the read!









Orient's Automatic Flight Watch Hands-On Review


A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice watch for not a lot of $$$. I do agree that the dial lume spots are too small. Best described as "Flieger Style"


----------



## Cobia

Wish orient would make a trident with an orange dial, or just more divers with their traditional orange dial, matte orange not sunburst.
Anybody know if theres any new orange orient divers?
Cheers


----------



## Miggyd87

Fail, misread the above post.


----------



## Eran

Today on the blog, a brief history of the term "Jaguar Focus" - which Orient seem to be using a lot lately...









What Is Orient's "Jaguar Focus"?


Orient Watch "Jaguar Focus" Style in Vintage and New Models




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very interesting Orient tidbit. Have you seen or handled any of the JF watches? Curious if the dial is sunburst finished. 

I've noticed the faceted crystal used in older TriStars but not like the JF versions, it is different. 

Orient US has released the 'Weekly Auto' King Diver now I'm just waiting for the AC0K diver to arrive.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Cobia,

It appears that Orient has 're-released' the Ray II in orange (limited #s). I too would love to see an orange or yellow colorway Kamasu or the new AC0K (Baby Neptune).


----------



## Cobia

^Gurthang54 said:


> Cobia,
> 
> It appears that Orient has 're-released' the Ray II in orange (limited #s). I too would love to see an orange or yellow colorway Kamasu or the new AC0K (Baby Neptune).


Thanks bro, i'll be interested to see that, im with you, more yellow or orange divers from orient, they have traditionally done them really well and picked nice matte shades.


----------



## Eran

Hi... new hands-on review today, the classic collection Sun and Moon.









Orient Sun and Moon Watch Hands-On Review


A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Tranz

Hi Eran! Tell me, what do you think of this watch? Is this a real ORIENT? On the case number EA 46E704-90 CS (but this is not accurate). I have not found any information on the internet. Sorry, but I don't have a better photo.


----------



## Eran

Tranz said:


> Hi Eran! Tell me, what do you think of this watch? Is this a real ORIENT? On the case number EA 46E704-90 CS (but this is not accurate). I have not found any information on the internet. Sorry, but I don't have a better photo.


Hi. The movement does look like a legit cal. 46E day-date. The caseback too looks okay. The dial is a bit odd though - most if not all proven-authentic Orients of this type I saw had the Orient logo on. Of course, there were times when Orient released many models without the logo, so that's not a strict rule. The Orient day-date just had so many iterations over the years it's hard to be certain of anything... The case too, seems to have lost so much of its original shape, it's hard to verify for certain.

If I had to bet on it - I'd put my money on this being less than 100% authentic. Maybe if someone is selling this at a very low price (compared to the $200+ decent day-dates usually go for), and the watch works well, it might be worth buying.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Tranz,

That is an interesting model, This must be an older model, the dial caliber info is '46E.....', recent versions would use the 'EV' code on the dial. 

What are the two gold spots on the dial? In your pics there is one spot between the 1 and 2 indices and a second between 7 and 8. Can you confirm they are spots and not some reflection or similar in the photos? Just curious what function (if any) they serve.


----------



## Tranz

Unfortunately, there are only these photos. I can only do better by buying them. But I strongly doubt that this is a real ORIENT.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Tranz,

Thanks, I'd gotten ahead of myself and you when asking about the watch. 

I will say that between Orient's tendency to assemble watches in a, "out of indices A, grab some B indices, or use different hand sets" instant variants and the many many 'FrankenOrient's floating about it is difficult to know what's correct and what's cobbled together. The dark blue dial does appear in older TriStar models so that may be original, especially w/ the day window (Orient's used that same complication / dial layout for a long time).

Also, about the missing logo. It was common to only use the 'Orient' name on some watches assembled outside of Japan. Many of the base model TriStars had just the name.


----------



## Eran

By the way, as we find ourselves here diving in day-date history - I've just posted another short "historical" article on the blog. This time, about Orient 8-beat models (besides the GM which I've already covered in the past).









The Other 8 Beat Orient Movements


A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Cool post, your earlier post about the 9980 made me wonder about 8 beat movements. I've wondered if Orient would develop a new high-beat caliber, I didn't know about the 88, I'm guessing they are very rare and $$$$. Thanks again for more Orient info, I always enjoy learning.


----------



## Eran

I've had the Royal Orient WE0011EG for a while... guess it was time to write about it. Here's the full story of this golden beauty.









The Solid Gold Royal Orient Ref. WE0011EG


A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Pete26

Eran said:


> Thanks again for everyone's feedback. I have posted a new article today. It's about _Royal Orient_, discussing the possible reasoning behind its termination by Orient. I hope you find it interesting, and of course - looking forward to your opinions on the topic!
> 
> Royal Orient, Rest In Peace


Thanks Eran, just read that, it looks like the Royal runs on a more finely finished version of the movement in the 60th Anniversary


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful watch, even if it wasn't solid gold. Interesting to see the 50 hr. PR meter now that the F6/F7 caliber models have a similar 50 hr. meter.


----------



## Eran

Pete26 said:


> Thanks Eran, just read that, it looks like the Royal runs on a more finely finished version of the movement in the 60th Anniversary


These movements are indeed closely related, all cal. 48x40 variants. The Royal though differs in more than just decoration, as it's got longer power reserve. And better regulated.

In fact the closest relative of the 60th anniversary's movement was the caliber used for Orient's pocket watch.


----------



## Eran

So, a couple of weeks ago I posted a story on the blog about cushion-case Orients. And now, I follow up with a review of what I think is one of the finest examples of this type of watch, the Orient Star ref. WZ0221ER.









Orient Star Ref. WZ0221ER


A review of the limited, JDM retailer-only, Orient Star WZ0221ER from the early-mid 2000s




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## cabfrank

Very interesting, Eran. It would be a great idea for Orient to come out with a new cushion case diver, along the lines of the Seiko Turtle.


----------



## Petrus001

Great idea!


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks. I will volunteer to do the review!


----------



## Eran

I thought it was time I got back to reviewing current models, so... without further ado, I give you a hands-on review of Orient's re-issue of the "*retro-future camera*" model. It's cool and interesting and obviously a form-before-function design but Orient managed to pull it off rather gracefully, I think.

All the details, along with some of the history of the retro-future line, right here - Orient "Retro-Future Camera" Re-Issue Hands-On Review


----------



## Eran

Since it's holiday season and many of us still shopping for gifts I thought it would be appropriate to post an article about Orient watches that you could buy as pairs... I hope you find this read enjoyable - and useful! 









Orient Watch Pairs – His and Hers


Holiday season is here, and we're looking at his/her watch pairs as gift ideas




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice blog post Eran. I have noticed the smaller ladies Bambino models and a few quartz versions. Had not noticed the S&M versions. I also recall seeing a smaller ladies diver a years or two ago (can't find in the current catalog).


----------



## Eran

Kicking off 2021 with a new blog post... looking at Orient's familiar (and some would say, infamous) logo, its history and meaning. Enjoy the read, comments are welcome!









The Orient Logo


A brief look at the use of the Orient logo throughout the brand's history




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, good post about the Orient logos. The last bit, the "O" only logo is a new one for me, never seen that before. I rather like it, makes me wonder how it would fit w/ the newer sport models or even the new TriStars.


----------



## AceRimmer

I'm one of those weirdos who likes the logo.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for posting. I don't love the logo, but I love the watches enough that it doesn't matter to me. I still think Orient is one of the best values out there, a brand that really makes great watches at great prices.


----------



## Eran

Following up on the introduction of the new 70-hour Orient Star skeleton, and in celebration of the 70th anniversary of Orient Star - I've added a brief history of the brand on my blog. I hope you find it interesting!









A Brief History of Orient Star


A brief look at the roots and DNA of the Orient Star brand.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Vamospues

Eran said:


> Kicking off 2021 with a new blog post... looking at Orient's familiar (and some would say, infamous) logo, its history and meaning. Enjoy the read, comments are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Orient Logo
> 
> 
> A brief look at the use of the Orient logo throughout the brand's history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15627599


Great photo montage of a great logo! Thanks Eran. Many don't like it, but to me it speaks of the authentic tradition and care that goes into quality Japanese products.


----------



## Eran

More Orient history stuff today... Posted a story about Orient's use of the famed (or infamous) power reserve indicator, since 1996 until today. I hope you find it an interesting read!









A History of Orient's Use of Power Reserve Indicators


A brief history of PR indicators in Orient watches.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, again another bit of Orient history I'm glad to learn more about. I believed the P.R. was used earlier so now I know it was '96. Guess I'll have to find a few more M Force to get my P.R. fix.


----------



## Eran

Going back to a yet more distant past again... I've posted a review of the old "AAA Deluxe" line - with some general overview, and a focus on one specific Deluxe Crystal from my collection.









The Orient AAA Deluxe


Introducing the 1960s "Orient AAA Deluxe"




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Eran

Orient history is a hot topic isn't it 

I'm now adding another chapter (this will turn into a book one day, I swear...) - a review of Orient Skeleton watches.









Orient's Skeleton Watch History


The complete history of Orient Star / Royal skeleton watches




orientplace.blogspot.com














(Yep, those are Orients... 👆)


----------



## cabfrank

Very interesting timepieces. Your information is always appreciated.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another interesting blog, while I'm not a big fan of skeleton designs I will say that several OS versions are very attractive, especially the brown dial model.


----------



## SMB72

Thanks for putting together the history of Orient skeleton watches. I'm planning to get one of the new 70th anniversary skeletons in the next year or so. Since it is using a new movement I just want to wait a bit to see if there any glitches to work out.


----------



## cabfrank

I think you will be very pleased. I, and many others have been very happy with Orient movements. Of course, as with most automatics, there is some luck of the draw involved, but they can be regulated. I don't think there will be glitches, and I can't imagine there will be changes or redesigns in the near future either.


----------



## cabfrank

I should add, I find Orient movements darn good as they are.


----------



## SMB72

cabfrank said:


> I think you will be very pleased. I, and many others have been very happy with Orient movements. Of course, as with most automatics, there is some luck of the draw involved, but they can be regulated. I don't think there will be glitches, and I can't imagine there will be changes or redesigns in the near future either.


Thanks for sharing your experience and views on Orient movements. My experience is limited to the most affordable end of Orient (a Defender II and a couple of my wife's watches).

I've just become a bit cautious about new movements in more expensive watches after reading of the issues with the Oris calibre 400 and some of the new Tudor movements. Eran's article showing Orient's experience with skeleton movements and your comments are helping me get over my caution.


----------



## cabfrank

Go for it!


----------



## Eran

Some more Orient curiosities today... the new story reviewing Orient's funky double (and even triple) movement watches.









Orient's Triple and Double Movement Watches


A brief history of Orient models containing two movements or more




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Interesting post. I've seen a few of the model pictured above, sort of a technolog style. The 3 auto is nuts, imagine keeping all three in sync.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> The 3 auto is nuts, imagine keeping all three in sync.


There's an old-world charm to it - like when I was having my old Alfa Romeo's two twin-carburetors tuned...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

​



Eran said:


> There's an old-world charm to it - like when I was having my old Alfa Romeo's two twin-carburetors tuned...


Oh, 'old world charm'.... as in 'he got both carbs synchronized but the engine caught fire, it's a Alfa!'


----------



## Eran

Well, I promised a review of the new World Map (the re-issue of the old World Diver)... and here it is. It has its pros, it has its cons, it's an Orient alright.

Enjoy! --- Orient "World Map" Hands-On Review


----------



## desc82

Eran said:


> Well, I promised a review of the new World Map (the re-issue of the old World Diver)... and here it is. It has its pros, it has its cons, it's an Orient alright.
> 
> Enjoy! --- Orient "World Map" Hands-On Review
> 
> View attachment 15911893


Very well written and complete review as usual. Always interesting to read you.

I am totally in line with you that watches are meant to be fun and, like you, I believe this one really is.


----------



## Eran

I have completed another watch review. This time it was the Orient Star "Layered Skeleton" - and I have to say it was a much harder call here. It's got the OS quality, and the specs are there, but I'm not sure about some of the design choices.

Anyway - here are all the details...








Orient Star Layered Skeleton Watch Review


A hands-on review of the 2021 Orient Star "Layered Skeleton" watch




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## SMB72

Great review of the layered skeleton. I like the look of the case and bracelet, as well as the hands and hour markers, but I'm not so sure about the dial and open heart.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the embossed dials, an Orient hallmark. Too bad they chose not to add pearlage, striping or polishing to the visible front movement parts.


----------



## prokhmer

Nice watch buy orient make it worst with the open heart and it takes away the beauty texture of dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

Going back to the good old 1960s today, with this short review of a very nice Olympia Calendar Swimmer.









The Orient Olympia Calendar Swimmer


A review of the vintage Orient Olympia Calendar Swimmer.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## JoeyT

I truly believe orient has surpassed Seiko as the best affordable budget timepiece. I had a number of Mako USA’s and tritons


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I do like the look of the Olympia, clean and classic. I'll wager that Orient could use a Bambino to re-create that look. Again, your working model demonstrates the durability & reliability of Orient movements.


----------



## Eran

More Orient history - recent and "ancient" - on the new blog post discussing those funky mechanical models with a battery inside 









The Adventures of Luminous and Flash


Diving into the history of some of Orient's flashier releases




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I've seen the 'flash' model before in the used market, never quite tickled my fancy. Were there other manufacturers producing illuminated watches using 'grain-of-wheat' bulbs?


----------



## Eran

Hi. Back to more current models today, I finally got my hands on a Bambino... here's the review!









Orient Bambino Generation 2 Version 4 Review


Hands-on review of Orient Bambino V4




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the review, it is a very good looking Bambino. You point out the one major issue I have w/ it, the hand set length. To be fair, Orient is not the only guilty party by a long shot. When I think about any watch w/ short hand set two thoughts come to mind; 'it's a watch, you tell time w/ it, make it ledgible,' followed by; 'stop cheaping out on hand sets.' 

Rant aside, if I were in the market for a dress/casual watch the Bambino would be in my short list. BTW, I'm quite certain I spotted an Orient dress watch in an episode of 'Midsomer Murders', season 18. Spotted it on the bedside table of DCI Barneby, might have been a Bambino.


----------



## Eran

New post on the blog - looking at Orient watches with tonneau (barrel) cases. A shape I actually quite like, in general, and specifically when combined with some of Orient's funkier designs.









Tonneau-Cased Orient Watches


Looking at some of Orient's tonneau-shaped watches




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Yep, some of those are 'funky'..... OTOH the EJ series OS models are SO good looking. I'd love to see an Orient reissue w/ the F6N movement. The brown in particular makes me smile.


----------



## prokhmer

Eran said:


> New post on the blog - looking at Orient watches with tonneau (barrel) cases. A shape I actually quite like, in general, and specifically when combined with some of Orient's funkier designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonneau-Cased Orient Watches
> 
> 
> Looking at some of Orient's tonneau-shaped watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16102612


The one on the right looks like Wheel of Fortune .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

Well, in the new blog post - I'm actually focusing on the one on the left 

Here's my review of the Orient ref. ESAC-Q0 and a discussion: what makes it (or any watch for that matter) a men's - or a ladies' watch?









The (Rather Chubby) Case of The Orient ESAC-Q0


The Orient ESAC-Q0 (Old Model Review)




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Watches like that make me wonder if stoners worked for Orient at the time? The unreadable dial makes my face twitch. A watch for 'special occasions', like a court-ordered psyche exam? Or a root canal? Just wondering aloud.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Watches like that make me wonder if stoners worked for Orient at the time? The unreadable dial makes my face twitch. A watch for 'special occasions', like a court-ordered psyche exam? Or a root canal? Just wondering aloud.


I guess then you didn't like it so much


----------



## Orientgalxy of Korea

Eran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Orient is one of my favorite brands - if not THE favorite one. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of Orient blogs, compared to how many Blogs discuss Seiko and Citizen... so I started a new Blog.
> 
> I trust that posting an invitation to visit and follow my blog does not break any of the forum rules... It is not a commercial endeavor and I have no intention to monetize it. My day-job (which unfortunately is totally unrelated to watches) keeps me fully occupied and well compensated. The blog is more a way to let out some creative steam, discuss some topics concerning Orient from a personal perspective, and hopefully have some readers join in the conversation.
> 
> The first post discusses the Orient GM, I hope you find it interesting! I'm happy to get any comments and feedback.
> 
> So please visit Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans


Thank you for making such a good blog! I will enjoy it!


----------



## Eran

Returning to current models with a review of the Orient Star Classic.









The Orient Star Classic Watch Review


A review of the Orient Star Classic automatic watch




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I would buy the Classic if I needed a true dress watch. The Basic Date is nicer but at double the $$$.


----------



## filetress

Oh I didn't know there were two references, the EL and the AF. Any info on what changed? Was in only the movement? Why did it change?


----------



## Eran

filetress said:


> Oh I didn't know there were two references, the EL and the AF. Any info on what changed? Was in only the movement? Why did it change?


Movement update only, simply because the EL was getting outdated (and, I guess, reached its end-of-life in production).


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I for one am sorry to see the caliber 40 going away. I do wonder if the the newer F6/F7/F8 movement has lower production cost compared w/ the 40.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> I for one am sorry to see the caliber 40 going away. I do wonder if the the newer F6/F7/F8 movement has lower production cost compared w/ the 40.


I think the F6/7 did not really present any tangible advancement in terms of value to the owner compared to the previous generation (as opposed, of course, to the F8) so I'm guessing the main purpose was to streamline production and reduce production costs.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Do you know if the 40 caliber pre-dated the 46? Just curious.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Eran,
> 
> Do you know if the 40 caliber pre-dated the 46? Just curious.


Cal. 40 is actually the newer. I'm not sure exactly when Orient started using this movement, it essentially added hacking and hand-winding that the first, and most of, 46s did not have.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, 

I sort of guessed the 40 could be newer because of the hacking/handwinding, interesting that Orient is phasing it out. I agree w/ you that Orient is simplifying its' production using only the F6/7/8.


----------



## Eran

Hello - a new blog post for this sunny (at least over here) Sunday... I'm looking at a rather uncommon old model, the Orient Soccer watch.









Orient's Soccer Watch


A review of a vintage soccer (association football) -themed Orient watch




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice blog entry, one Orient I've never heard of or seen before. Same w/ the 16720 movement, never heard of it or seen it listed.

I've noticed Seiko soccer/football watches, probably from the 80s-90s but recall nothing specific about them.

Skeleton hands, w/ center stripe (lume?) plus lume dots. Are the baccarat indices lumed too?


----------



## Eran

I believe the indices were not lumed, or there would be no need for the additional lume dots. In any case, any lume once there is no longer active.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Looking again at the macro photos the lume dots look grainy, the indices look smooth, I agree the indices are not lumed, my mistake.


----------



## Eran

Latest post on the blog: Retrogrades in Retrospect  









Orient's Retrograde Watches


A brief review of Orient's retrograde watches, from 2009 until today




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, 

That is VERY interesting about the 40A, I had never read anything about it. I would have guessed that Orient had retrograde movements before 2009 if anyone had asked. 

I do wonder if Orient will expand the F6-7-8 caliber further. As you point out they have yet to produce a new GMT movement despite popularity by other brands.


----------



## Eran

Diving yet deeper into the retrograde pool today, with this hands-on review of a friend's WZ0041DE... It is indeed a very fine piece of watchmaking.









Orient Star Retrograde WZ0041DE Review


A review of the Orient Star Retrograde, ref. WZ0041DE




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Eran

The Latest post on the blog is a review of the newest Orient Star model - the Classic Semi-Skeleton. I've received a brand new, sparkling limited edition ref. RE-AT0205L to review:









Orient Star 2021 Classic Semi-Skeleton Hands-On Review


A review of the new limited edition Orient Star Classic Semi-Skeleton




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice review of the LE watch. Is this a JDM 'Prestige' shop only version? 

I have to chuckle at the 'semi-skeleton' designation, it's an Open Heart. But, Orient can call it whatever they like. 

I do like the case, very neat & tidy, it does make the dial look even larger but that is the idea, yes? 

When I first saw it listed I thought 'Oh boy, and adventurine dial!. I was wrong but it is very good looking. The gold bits appear stamped into the dial? Roman indices are stamped? 

The hands are a bit sub-par IMO, slightly wider w/ some bevel rather than just flat would be my choice. 

That said, it is very pretty, as you say it's a 'dress only' look. I imagine it would attract attention, especially from the ladies, which is good.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice review of the LE watch. Is this a JDM 'Prestige' shop only version?
> 
> ...
> 
> The gold bits appear stamped into the dial? Roman indices are stamped?


So, the RE reference like I got is world distribution, the RK is JDM. There's also a more limited Prestige Shop version with two straps.

Upon close inspection, it looks like the roman numerals are painted, and the block markers are applied, they look too sharp to be stamped.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, 

Of course the Romans are printed....(DOH!) 

Looking at the other versions I can't help but notice the lack of dial embellishment. Looking at the P.R. indicator the arc is flat, no edging/ribbing. And no embossing within the P.R. 

I hate sound so critical but all the AT02 versions seem a bit 'meh'. 

However, I check Serious Watches and for the same $$$ I prefer the AT000 version, a tad smaller w/ a sunburst dial and dauphine hands. Still the AT02 is a nice watch w/ more classic styling. 

Keep your reviews coming, I always enjoy your insight into new or historical models.


----------



## grindaur

Eran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Orient is one of my favorite brands - if not THE favorite one. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of Orient blogs, compared to how many Blogs discuss Seiko and Citizen... so I started a new Blog.
> 
> I trust that posting an invitation to visit and follow my blog does not break any of the forum rules... It is not a commercial endeavor and I have no intention to monetize it. My day-job (which unfortunately is totally unrelated to watches) keeps me fully occupied and well compensated. The blog is more a way to let out some creative steam, discuss some topics concerning Orient from a personal perspective, and hopefully have some readers join in the conversation.
> 
> The first post discusses the Orient GM, I hope you find it interesting! I'm happy to get any comments and feedback.
> 
> So please visit Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans


very nice blog


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Just found this thread and your blog. Makes for good reading, thanks!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Eran

Hello again!... New story on the blog, this time looking at a 2008 model, the rather special Orient Star WZ0081EJ.









The Orient Star WZ0081EJ


Admiring the 2008 Orient Star ref. WZ0081EJ




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Wow! What a handsome watch. I've had a soft spot for tonneau / tank styled watches since I owned a 50's era Gruen. Your watch looks VERY vintage w/ the case coloration and the croc strap. Now I'm going to have to go looking for my Orient movement info, I'm not certain I have the 40G listed.


----------



## Eran

A history lesson again, today looking at Orient's fairly obscure and rather loosely connected line of "Jupiter" watches.









The Orient Jupiter


Watches called Jupiter in Orient History




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very interesting bit of Orient history. I've come across Jupiter marked watches before, did not know the connection to Orient. The N-type looks quite contemporary w/ the Art Deco script & #s.


----------



## Eran

Because you love these history lessons... 😅 but seriously this one is interesting, it's the story of Orient's Grand Prix watches. These were at the top of the brand's range of models in the early to mid-1960s and featured some very special elements, as they evolved from a mere "slightly upgraded Orient" to the hundred-ruby monster which was the Grand Prix 100.









The Orient Grand Prix


The history of Orient's Grand Prix watches




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Eran said:


> Because you love these history lessons...  😅 but seriously this one is interesting, it's the story of Orient's Grand Prix watches. These were at the top of the brand's range of models in the early to mid-1960s and featured some very special elements, as they evolved from a mere "slightly upgraded Orient" to the hundred-ruby monster which was the Grand Prix 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Orient Grand Prix
> 
> 
> The history of Orient's Grand Prix watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418086


Nice, I always wondered about the details of the Grand Prix label.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, another great "Big O" history. I'd read about the 100 jewel movement before, didn't know about the 64version. I'm curious, do you know the MSRP for each of the models? I'm wondering how $$$ they are in 'today' dollars.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks Eran, another great "Big O" history. I'd read about the 100 jewel movement before, didn't know about the 64version. I'm curious, do you know the MSRP for each of the models? I'm wondering how $$$ they are in 'today' dollars.


Sources differ on that, but I believe the 64j was around 15000 JPY, while the 100j was around 20000. In terms of purchasing power in the local market, this would be around 5x times today, around 75K - 100K JPY. It does not sound a lot now, and I can't find USD:JPY figures in the 1960s, but I'm guessing it would have been in the scale of 400-500 USD, more than your standard Rolex back then.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> Because you love these history lessons... 😅 but seriously this one is interesting, it's the story of Orient's Grand Prix watches. These were at the top of the brand's range of models in the early to mid-1960s and featured some very special elements, as they evolved from a mere "slightly upgraded Orient" to the hundred-ruby monster which was the Grand Prix 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Orient Grand Prix
> 
> 
> The history of Orient's Grand Prix watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418086


Thank you, Eran! I always enjoy reading your articles about vintage Orients! Looking forward to reading more about the “one after” Grand Prix - the Fineness


----------



## Eran

rustinbox said:


> Thank you, Eran! I always enjoy reading your articles about vintage Orients! Looking forward to reading more about the “one after” Grand Prix - the Fineness


Thanks! Well, after such compliments I have to grant you your wish... so just added the Fineness to my "to do" list


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Reading your recent blog posts reminds me that Orient was very innovative during the 60s-80s. Beyond your own blog and a few bits from Orient do you know of other online sources? Is it time for an Orient Wiki for all things Orient?


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Reading your recent blog posts reminds me that Orient was very innovative during the 60s-80s. Beyond your own blog and a few bits from Orient do you know of other online sources? Is it time for an Orient Wiki for all things Orient?


More in the 60s than the 80s, I think...

TBH online sources are scarce. There's no single place I can turn to for research (indeed if there was such a place, there wouldn't be much need for "research"...) - it usually takes plenty Googling, and I often find old information needs to be double-checked, as there are plenty of inaccurate texts, especially around the use of movements, but sometimes even basics like "which Orient was the first to feature X Y Z"...


----------



## rustinbox

I could never understand why Orient’s own vintage manuals and especially some service manuals are not easily accessible. If one compares with Seiko or Citizen’s situation where almost all documents are available online (even if it means someone scanned the paper version). So it is easy to check parts, right movements etc, while Orient is almost absent. I am sure Orient themselves should have these all docs in own archive. It is a matter of time and a bit of resources to scan it all and allow Orient fans to enjoy their vintage collection. It also increases the brand recognition and appreciation. Why Orient never did so, I don’t know. Anyway vintage models are not serviced by orient, so why not to let people have an access to all this info. I don’t understand. Maybe we can write a petition to the management of Orient? 

Eran, do you have access/contacts of people in Orient? Maybe we can somehow help them to share the archives.


----------



## Eran

I do have some contacts in Orient, and on a few occasions I used them to verify some information pertaining to vintage models. However, even with such contacts a lot of the old information is hard to access. I think the company did not invest in knowledge management as much as some other companies. And regarding public info, advertising, articles etc... even today you can see plenty more online presence for brands like Seiko and Citizen compared to Orient - so you can imagine that if someone in they year 2050 tries to lookup info on current models, they will again have a lot less details on Orient watches than other brands.

Having said that, this is part of Orient's appeal to me. I like the underdogs. On Netflix I always ignore the shows everyone's talking about and look for the obscure Scandinavian stuff. But that's just me...


----------



## rustinbox

Yes, I hear you, Eran. Well, maybe one day someone in Orient who deals with image making and a perception of the fans will notice the chat and start thinking about one-time investment for digitalisation of the archives. One day  

I used to watch Netflix quite a lot, but recently somehow only a few titles have raised my interest. Now even thinking of stopping the subscription.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Rust, 

I'll second your thought about someone at Orient, someday, providing archived info. That would be fantastic. What I'm thinking is more on the line of a 'sticky' thread in the forum where members can post technical info, historical info, links etc., like a direct link to Erans' blog. 

For example; here's a link to WatchmanDans' Orient movement list, which also posts a number of older Orient models

Orient Movements (watchmandan.com) 

Good useful info for us Orient-Nuts.


----------



## rustinbox

I support this idea, Gurth. A sticky thread with all useful links and attachments can help with gathering info. I hope moderators can chime in, and let us know if it is possible.


----------



## rustinbox

I just checked Seiko forum here, and it has quite elaborated system of sticky threads. I hope we will have info and data to follow their approach. But we will start and see how it goes.


----------



## Eran

Returning to the Grand Prix theme today, I've posted a detailed review of my Grand Prix "Almight" 64. Such a cool piece!









The Almighty Grand Prix 64


Take a close look at the Grand Prix Almighty 64




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Eran

I'm posting a different kind of watch review today... I decided it's time to tend to Orient's female customers as well, so the latest post on the blog is a review of the Orient Star Ladies' Classic Semi Skeleton - conducted with a little help from my wife.









Orient Star Ladies' Classic Semi Skeleton Hands On Review


A hands-on review of the Orient Star "Classic Semi Skeleton" ladies watch




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, that model is so classic and well-balanced looking. Now if Orient would update/upgrade the 55 caliber. Some regular Orient womens' models look rather "fashion watch" IMO, Good point about a bracelet version for more wrist presence.


----------



## desc82

Eran said:


> Returning to the Grand Prix theme today, I've posted a detailed review of my Grand Prix "Almight" 64. Such a cool piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Almighty Grand Prix 64
> 
> 
> Take a close look at the Grand Prix Almighty 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16450618
> 
> 
> View attachment 16450619


I have the same multifaceted hour markers on my vintage Sea King, but instead they chose to stack two of them for this particular Grand Prix design. I like the effect, really.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> Because you love these history lessons... 😅 but seriously this one is interesting, it's the story of Orient's Grand Prix watches. These were at the top of the brand's range of models in the early to mid-1960s and featured some very special elements, as they evolved from a mere "slightly upgraded Orient" to the hundred-ruby monster which was the Grand Prix 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Orient Grand Prix
> 
> 
> The history of Orient's Grand Prix watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418086


By the way, Eran, I noticed that the articles did not say about operations of watch: how to change date/day etc. Any info on that? thanks!


----------



## Eran

rustinbox said:


> By the way, Eran, I noticed that the articles did not say about operations of watch: how to change date/day etc. Any info on that? thanks!


I would mention operation if it's not standard, like if different crown positions are used etc.


----------



## Eran

This time I'm looking at one of Orient's more humble product lines, the TriStar. Specifically, making three points about the "three stars" that might be a little less known, or that have gone unnoticed.









Three Points About Orient Tri Star


Three lesser-known facts about three-star Orient.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Orient Brazil site has many Tristars unique to their market. I had not seen the Jupiter version before, again a bit of Orient's history revealed. 































The last one uses the 469 movement, the first and second models are F49 powered.


----------



## markflyjcd

Hi, this is my "jaguar focus", happy day!


----------



## Eran

markflyjcd said:


> Hi, this is my "jaguar focus", happy day!


Beautiful Orient JF. Congrats!


----------



## markflyjcd

Eran said:


> Beautiful Orient JF. Congrats!


thanks mate!


----------



## markflyjcd

Eran said:


> Beautiful Orient JF. Congrats!


Hi again, i have encouraged and i have took pictures to all Orient watches that i have, i collect watches since a years ago.
Thanks a lot Eran for your blog about this great brand, a years ago i was looking for any information about what is "JF" in my Orient but i have no results, now i know what is the meaning .

I start with a picture of all watches and then one by one commenting something about each model.










A orient crystal that i bought some years ago:










Another crystal with chinese calendar, vintage bracelet and curious faceted bezel:




























High Ace with screwdown crown, originally with faceted crystal but when i bought it was very scratched so i had to polish it, this is the result (still have some faceting left):



















A rare to see Chronoace Racer 27 jewels, i bought a Speidel bracelet and i adapted it.
With faceted crystal too, original crown.





































Another Chrono-Ace with curious dial original bracelet.



















I think this one needs no introduction. I put a leather nato.
Red dial version.



















A 4300 model, i have not heard much about this model, if i can say that it has a curiosity, this model is automatic and allow manual winding but you need to put the crown in second position, 1st position is for set the time.










And........... this is my holy grail, a Orient Swimmer that i spent a lot of time looking for it.
Original crown and new and original pvc crystal, bracelet.........






































And thats all guys, all my orient watches, well i have 2 digitals but i think that is not the correct forum 
Sorry for the length of the post and I hope you liked it.


----------



## Eran

markflyjcd said:


> Hi again, i have encouraged and i have took pictures to all Orient watches that i have


What a beautiful collection you got there! Well done 👏


----------



## markflyjcd

Eran said:


> What a beautiful collection you got there! Well done 👏


thank you a lot!
regards


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Great stuff Eran! Aninformation about the Orient "Crystal" series? any ideas WHEN they were produced? I have one and have seen a bunch of them, but gotten no real good INFO on them


----------



## Eran

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Great stuff Eran! Aninformation about the Orient "Crystal" series? any ideas WHEN they were produced? I have one and have seen a bunch of them, but gotten no real good INFO on them


I might take a deeper dive into these one day... At the moment though I don't have much info, this series seems to go back to the early 70s.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I found this site when I did a search for Orient Highace, not a lot if details but some very interesting vintage Orients: 

Cracks - AntiqueOrientWatch & JapaneaseAntiqueWatch (fc2.com)


----------



## Eran

New story posted on the blog, this time it's not about any particular watch model, but about a movement - the N-Type caliber.









Orient's N-Type Movement


A introduction and brief history of Orient's N-Type caliber (1958-1961)




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## rustinbox

^Gurthang54 said:


> I found this site when I did a search for Orient Highace, not a lot if details but some very interesting vintage Orients:
> 
> Cracks - AntiqueOrientWatch & JapaneaseAntiqueWatch (fc2.com)


Thanks for a great sourcе, Gurthang! There are not so many good collections and I have never seen this one.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> New story posted on the blog, this time it's not about any particular watch model, but about a movement - the N-Type caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient's N-Type Movement
> 
> 
> A introduction and brief history of Orient's N-Type caliber (1958-1961)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16539994


Very informative and to the point, Eran. Thank you. A like that you post photos of the calibres! 

I understand that all movements were marked with N on backcase?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

A very cool and informative post Eran, great info about an older Orient caliber. I was surprised that the N was based on the FHF caliber, which raises the question; did Orient source complete movements from FHF or produce them under license? Probably a question lost to history.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> did Orient source complete movements from FHF or produce them under license? Probably a question lost to history.


Indeed hard to answer but I tend to believe Orient did actually assemble the movements, and possibly manufactured some of the parts. They certainly had the capability.



rustinbox said:


> I understand that all movements were marked with N on backcase?


Actually most that I saw weren't marked with the movement on the case back, usually it's the model name and a (case) code.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Looking at your most recent post, Eran, I'm rather suprised that Orient used photos of less than immaculate vintage N watches in their catalog. The GP model (picture 3) case seal ring looks grungy at minimum, at least the movement is clean.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Looking at your most recent post, Eran, I'm rather suprised that Orient used photos of less than immaculate vintage N watches in their catalog. The GP model (picture 3) case seal ring looks grungy at minimum, at least the movement is clean.


It's not an official Orient catalog, as strangely enough no such vintage catalog can be found. This book was written thru detective work, similar to mine, except having the great advantage of working in Japan with direct access to local materials and industry veterans.


----------



## Eran

New blog post: a review of the Orient Star Avant-Garde Skeleton. A cool piece combining an intricate design, good execution and - despite the skeletonized dial - decent practicality.









Orient Star Avant-Garde Skeleton Watch Hands-On Review


Hands-on review of Orient's Avant-Garde Skeleton ref. RE-AV0A03B




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## jil_sander

Eran said:


> New blog post: a review of the Orient Star Avant-Garde Skeleton. A cool piece combining an intricate design, good execution and - despite the skeletonized dial - decent practicality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Star Avant-Garde Skeleton Watch Hands-On Review
> 
> 
> Hands-on review of Orient's Avant-Garde Skeleton ref. RE-AV0A03B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16605614
> 
> 
> View attachment 16605618


WOW that macro shot is crazy! Orient never disappoints you when it comes to finishing


----------



## Eran

Continuing to switch between past and present, like those movies where the hero keeps getting flashbacks, the blog returns to Orient history and this time - it's all about the Orient Fineness.









The Very Fine Orient Fineness


A History of Orient's Fineness Ultramatic




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## rustinbox

Brilliant review of Fineness, Eran! I remember I was asking for that, and now a few months later I enjoyed the reading. Much appreciated!
I really like the design of Orient Fineness, especially 36mm. Very elegant! I own also the later model, I like it but I honk it has different feel/look when on hand


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very very cool, great info and great photos. I'd heard about the Finess but not all the particulars. Out of curiosity I went looking for Rolex and Omega caliber dimensions Rolex introduced the 1166 in '67, 26 jewels, 5.90 mm thick. and the 1580, 26 jewels, 5.75 mm thick.


----------



## Tolmia

Eran said:


> Continuing to switch between past and present, like those movies where the hero keeps getting flashbacks, the blog returns to Orient history and this time - it's all about the Orient Fineness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Very Fine Orient Fineness
> 
> 
> A History of Orient's Fineness Ultramatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16632015


Nice article. Thanks for sharing. Are you able to elaborate at all on the way the day/date movement works? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Eran

Tolmia said:


> Nice article. Thanks for sharing. Are you able to elaborate at all on the way the day/date movement works? I've never seen anything like that before.


Well, the basic concept of the day / date function here is similar to other watches, as you have a date wheel and a weekday wheel. The difference is that both discs are the same diameter, but the weekday disc has gaps between day names (normally, this would be the place to have the day name in a second language). Therefore the date can be seen under the missing part of the weekday disc. BTW the same configuration was carried over to the Orient Tenbeat in 1970.


----------



## rustinbox

Maybe It makes sense to add that this has one of the Orient’s monocoque cases. And I have photos of the caliber inside if it is required.


----------



## Tolmia

Eran said:


> Well, the basic concept of the day / date function here is similar to other watches, as you have a date wheel and a weekday wheel. The difference is that both discs are the same diameter, but the weekday disc has gaps between day names (normally, this would be the place to have the day name in a second language). Therefore the date can be seen under the missing part of the weekday disc. BTW the same configuration was carried over to the Orient Tenbeat in 1970.


Thanks for the response. That's very clever. I'm surprised there aren't any watches that still use that technique.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Rust, I didn't know about the monocoque case Finess. Post the photos of the movement and the case, thanks again.


----------



## rustinbox

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks Rust, I didn't know about the monocoque case Finess. Post the photos of the movement and the case, thanks again.


Here a few. apologies for esthetic of it  I have better photos in other computer, will try to post those later as well.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the photos. A very clever way to display day and date in the same window, another research project perhaps.


----------



## rustinbox

and a few more of Orient Fineness - photos of mechanism back and front


----------



## Eran

Great pic! and the movement looks pretty clean.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> Great pic! and the movement looks pretty clean.


yet I did a full disassemble and cleaning afterwards


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Impressive work, how long have you been servicing movements? I watch several Youtube watch repair/restore channels, it's fun to study the fineness movement. Am I correct that the pallet fork is layered under the balance wheel/hair-spring? It appears Orient used numerous bridges and plates to sandwich the gear sets. 

I agree w/ Eran, it looks very clean before your service, even the day/date wheels show little (if any) wear.


----------



## rustinbox

^Gurthang54 said:


> Impressive work, how long have you been servicing movements? I watch several Youtube watch repair/restore channels, it's fun to study the fineness movement. Am I correct that the pallet fork is layered under the balance wheel/hair-spring? It appears Orient used numerous bridges and plates to sandwich the gear sets.
> 
> I agree w/ Eran, it looks very clean before your service, even the day/date wheels show little (if any) wear.


I started 3 years ago. Slowly trying new calibres and movements. More reading forums and watching videos, and maybe 1 watch per month for cleaning and service.
re pallet fork - I attach a photo


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great work restoring your 3900. I enjoy watch restoration vids, gets me all fired up to start. Then I think, "with my weak eyes and unsteady hands, am I mad?" The 3900 must have been a bear to assemble, I can imagine the best Orient watchmakers silently cursing while working on that movement.


----------



## rustinbox

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great work restoring your 3900. I enjoy watch restoration vids, gets me all fired up to start. Then I think, "with my weak eyes and unsteady hands, am I mad?" The 3900 must have been a bear to assemble, I can imagine the best Orient watchmakers silently cursing while working on that movement.


yes, fineness has very tight assembly, so I didn’t enjoy servicing it, was to much stressed not to mess, but it went well in the end ) I am still doing some practive on 469 and Soviet calibers which once I bought a full bag of 

re steady hands- you know I also have a bit shaky hands, but with prac you know how to control it. No problem for me at all. And about eyesight - not sure how bad is your situation, but anyway you use lenses or other optics while working. Maybe you can try and see how it goes


----------



## Eran

And now for something completely different... just posted a review of the oddly named Orient Star Basic Date. I'm happy to report it's far from basic, rather it's one of those models we like to call "poor man's Grand Seiko" though there's nothing poor about it.









Orient Star Basic Date Hands-On Review


A hands-on review of the Orient Star "Basic Date" watch




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Eran said:


> And now for something completely different... just posted a review of the oddly named Orient Star Basic Date. I'm happy to report it's far from basic, rather it's one of those models we like to call "poor man's Grand Seiko" though there's nothing poor about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Star Basic Date Hands-On Review
> 
> 
> A hands-on review of the Orient Star "Basic Date" watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16661980
> 
> 
> View attachment 16661981


Been curious about this model. Would love to see it downsized to 40mm and 48mm L2L. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great write-up, I've admired the AU04 series since it's release, the silver dial is my favorite. 

The smaller 38.5 dia AU000 (triple ought) dial has the roman numerals at VI & XII.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

rustinbox said:


> I started 3 years ago. Slowly trying new calibres and movements. More reading forums and watching videos, and maybe 1 watch per month for cleaning and service.
> re pallet fork - I attach a photo
> View attachment 16640416


Same here. 4 years carefully workin different calibers. This is very robust and very clever!!!


----------



## precious time

Awesome brand, but at the moment, it is just very hard finding anything Orient Star that isn't skeleton, Roman numerals or larger than 40-mm.


----------



## Jauto

precious time said:


> Awesome brand, but at the moment, it is just very hard finding anything Orient Star that isn't skeleton, Roman numerals or larger than 40-mm.


I completely agree.


----------



## JohnM67

precious time said:


> Awesome brand, but at the moment, it is just very hard finding anything Orient Star that isn't skeleton, Roman numerals or larger than 40-mm.


I agree. My local Orient dealer has recently been supplied with Orient Star, and all the new range with the issues you described.
Examples:
A dive watch with an open heart - not for me. I don't like open hearts, but even if I did, I don't think they belong on a dive watch.
A fabulous grey dial standard date with power reserve - all good except for the 42mm diameter.
A beautiful skeleton dress watch with blued hands - I'd never be able to tell the time at a glance, the dial is too busy.

Orient should follow the trend of manufacturers like Longines (or even Seiko) and dig into their back catalogue and reissue some classics. They can start with the Explorient 😉


----------



## precious time

JohnM67 said:


> A fabulous grey dial standard date with power reserve - all good except for the 42mm diameter.


With my pathetic left wrist circumference - the right one is 1-inch larger! - I couldn't do more that 40-mm and max lug width 48-mm. However, had Orient made the "fabulous grey dial standard date" in that size, I would have purchased one with 100% certainty. As far as I am concerned, it is a perfect watch design in every respect that can be used for almost any purpose.


----------



## JohnM67

precious time said:


> With my pathetic left wrist circumference - the right one is 1-inch larger! - I couldn't do more that 40-mm and max lug width 48-mm. However, had Orient made the "fabulous grey dial standard date" in that size, I would have purchased one with 100% certainty. As far as I am concerned, it is a perfect watch design in every respect that can be used for almost any purpose.



I know what you mean and yes, it's an almost perfect watch. 
My issue is not that it's too big for my 7.5in wrists, it's just too big for that style of watch. The size makes it look ungainly.
I have the older standard date and it's perfect at 39mm.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Orient is rather odd about competing w/ itself within similar models. The AU04 series has clean lines w/o much ornamentation. If Orient were to use the same lines on the AU000 to create a small AU04 it would have the smaller vs. larger models competing with themselves. IMO Orient is saying 'close enough' between the two models. Consider; Orient is known for 'quirky' designs, the AU04 is very conservatively styled going against Orient 'design language'


----------



## Eran

A new blog post today... as I like to look into particular case shapes from time to time, this one's about triangular watches... apparently there have been quite a few! Enjoy...  









Triangular Orients


A history of Orients with triangular cases




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very interesting post Eran. I've seen several 'triangle' orients for sale but otherwise knew nothing about their heritage other than being a homage' of the Ventura. I really prefer the Dynamic w/ the AD numbers vs. the dot indices.


----------



## Eran

The curiously named "Orient Para Aimant" got me intrigued... the result is this new post. Talking about antimagnetic watches.









Orient's Early Antimagnetic Watches


Looking at anti-magnetic watches that were introduced by Orient in the late 1950s - and some theoretical background.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, another 'way-back' look, very interesting faraday cage design. The look is so Orient, squint a bit and it could be a Bambino or OS.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> The curiously named "Orient Para Aimant" got me intrigued... the result is this new post. Talking about antimagnetic watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient's Early Antimagnetic Watches
> 
> 
> Looking at anti-magnetic watches that were introduced by Orient in the late 1950s - and some theoretical background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16722185


Here is mine. Will post all internals later


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

rustinbox said:


> Here is mine. Will post all internals later
> View attachment 16724456


That looks just like a Seiko 66 movement. Hmmmm


----------



## rustinbox

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> That looks just like a Seiko 66 movement. Hmmmm












you mean this one?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

rustinbox said:


> View attachment 16726498
> 
> 
> you mean this one?


Hmmmmm... I was thinking of the UTC17 version... But... Ok then from memory I guess I was wrong. The balance was upside down. (In my defense I was typing on my phone late at night and doing it from memory.) Thanks!


----------



## Eran

Adding another chapter of Orient History today. This time, looking at the short-lived Mars Orient. The top-of-the-line 21 jewel version of it (pictured velow) was the most expensive Orient in 1957-58 and years after.









Orients From Mars


Looking at the 1957-1958 Mars Orient




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Eran, another uncommon Orient that I'd never read about or seen before.


----------



## Eran

After those Mars Orients, a simple "Royal Orient" seems almost mundane... but nope, here are some examples of truly special vintage Royal models.









Some Unusual Royal Orients


Looking at unique vintage Royal Orients




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great! The 'white birch' dial RO w/ matching strap is mind blowing. GS you've been owned. The OP Art dial is absolutely nuts, I've seen something similar w/ an Aragon model and I'm certain others have done something similar.


----------



## Eran

Finally had a chance to get my hands on a Kanno. While not enough time for a longer-term roadtest like I usually do, I was able to put down in writing my impressions from this model, and how it compares with the Kamasu (which to me is the benchmark for low-cost VFM divers).









Orient Kanno Review


Going hands-on with the Orient Kanno




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another instance of Orient competing w/ itself. I like the Kanno looks, a nice 'entry level' diver. Maybe that's it's market. Size wise the Triton II is a match w/ better design and features. I have read a few threads seeking Kanno mod parts (insert, better bracelet, hand-set) not unlike the Mako XL. Orient would likely sell a few more if one of the AM vendors (Namokies, DLW) produced a ceramic insert (just my opinion) 

Tanks again for an honest look at the Kanno.


----------



## Eran

A different topic this time! 

Inquiries about aftermarket *bracelets *and straps have become as common as questions concerning the watches themselves, so... the latest post on the blog is my detailed review of Strapcode's jubilee-style bracelet for the Orient Kamasu.

Strapcode's Super-J Steel Band for Orient Kamasu


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice review of a top quality upgrade for the 'K. Now when will SC produce bracelets for the Triton II?


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice review of a top quality upgrade for the 'K. Now when will SC produce bracelets for the Triton II?


Good question... Though I guess Kamasu's are still much more common than Tritons.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I agree, not as popular as the 'K but I can always hope.


----------



## Eran

Turning back to the good ol' stuff today. New blog post is about this beautiful Olympia Calendar SpeedData (or SpeedDater...?)









Orient Olympia Calendar Speed Data


About the Orient Olympia Calendar Speed Dater




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Wow, another 3 cuppa drool vintage Orient! Where the heck do you find these treasurers?


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Wow, another 3 cuppa drool vintage Orient! Where the heck do you find these treasurers?


Like a spider, I would sense vibrations from remote vintage pieces and wrap 'em with my web! But seriously I do spend a good few hours every week scanning for these things...


----------



## Eran

Hello there... time for a new blog post. This one's about Orient's "Stylish and Smart" (that's how they called that line of watches, about 10 years ago...) Disk watches.









Orient "Stylish and Smart" Disk


A look at Orient's "Stylish and Smart" Disk watches




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## KoolKat

Eran said:


> Turning back to the good ol' stuff today. New blog post is about this beautiful Olympia Calendar SpeedData (or SpeedDater...?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient Olympia Calendar Speed Data
> 
> 
> About the Orient Olympia Calendar Speed Dater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16907507
> 
> 
> View attachment 16907508


Can you tell us a little bit more about the "Olympia" line ? I see your blog featured various Orient calender models, some divers, some speed data models which although functions differently (i.e. sea & land respectively) but all share the same "Olympia" insignia. Great blog for Orient enthusiasts (like me) btw. Please keep the good stuff coming, thanks !


----------



## Eran

KoolKat said:


> Can you tell us a little bit more about the "Olympia" line ? I see your blog featured various Orient calender models, some divers, some speed data models which although functions differently (i.e. sea & land respectively) but all share the same "Olympia" insignia. Great blog for Orient enthusiasts (like me) btw. Please keep the good stuff coming, thanks !


Hi, and thanks  The Olympia is a very diverse family, so it's easier to write about specific models than any commonalities between them... but I do try to add relevant details from time to time. In a few weeks, I plan a post about the L-Type movement - which was the main base caliber for Olympia models (though it was also used in a few non-Olympia models).


----------



## KoolKat

Eran said:


> Hi, and thanks  The Olympia is a very diverse family, so it's easier to write about specific models than any commonalities between them... but I do try to add relevant details from time to time. In a few weeks, I plan a post about the L-Type movement - which was the main base caliber for Olympia models (though it was also used in a few non-Olympia models).


Thanks. Is the Orient "Olympia" line of watches linked in any way to the 1964 Tokyo Olympics? Just curious why those watches were coined "Olympia" 🤔.


----------



## Eran

KoolKat said:


> Thanks. Is the Orient "Olympia" line of watches linked in any way to the 1964 Tokyo Olympics? Just curious why those watches were coined "Olympia" 🤔.


That may very well have been the reason, though it was introduced 3 years ahead of the games. But obviously, preparations in Tokyo would already have been well underway. It makes sense that much of Japan was preparing to leverage the Olympics for all sorts of marketing purposes.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Eran

A new blog post, and this time taking a look at some of Orient's models with rectangular cases, vintage and modern.









Orients with Rectangular Cases


Some examples of Orient models with square cases.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the article, glad to see some 4-corner love for Orient. BTW, w/ the newer versions if you look at the model code the first two letters are the caliber code (EM = 469) and the second two letters
are the case code. All Orient square/tonneau, rectangular cases begin w/ "A", AA, AC,AE etc.










This is the ETAA006B Caliber code ET = 46B, case code AA I don't have the case size(s) yet. 









FHAD001W FH = 46S, case code AD


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> if you look at the model code the first two letters are the caliber code (EM = 469) and the second two letters
> are the case code. All Orient square/tonneau, rectangular cases begin w/ "A", AA, AC,AE etc.


Thanks for that! You know, it never occurred to me that the case code actually refers to the shape.


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> A new blog post, and this time taking a look at some of Orient's models with rectangular cases, vintage and modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orients with Rectangular Cases
> 
> 
> Some examples of Orient models with square cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17023069


As usual a very helpful article, Eran. Thank you! I like those vintage orients, but size is really rather small-ish…


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran, thanks, glad to share what I've figured out. What would be very helpful is the actual case dimensions, though I suspect that other attributes also enter into the designation.


----------



## Eran

Ready for another history lesson?  

This time looking at the L-Type movement, basis of the Olympia line, high-end Grand Prix models and a few other watches from the 1960s...









Orient's L-Type Movement


A look at Orient's L-Type movements from the 1960s.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Eran,

Again, great reading and info on vintage Orient movements. Couple of questions; any idea when Orient incorporated anti-shock into the L series, looking at the photos I see the anti-shock setting on the Super-Auto movement. And, was the L series the last 'letter' caliber?


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Eran,
> 
> Again, great reading and info on vintage Orient movements. Couple of questions; any idea when Orient incorporated anti-shock into the L series, looking at the photos I see the anti-shock setting on the Super-Auto movement. And, was the L series the last 'letter' caliber?


Thanks 🙏

I believe Orient incorporated antishock early on - just not in all versions. Early 19 jewel Olympias didn't get it; however Freshman models did, for example. Not enough documentation or catalogs from that era, as usual, but it seems by ~1964-5 gradually all versions got it.

And yes, that was the last letter caliber...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Great article on the L-type. thanks. But then I noticed you mentioned the N-Type movements. I realized I rebuilt an N type back in March. (Yes. I've been slow reading up here.) 
This 11N4B8 had a balance bridge, not a cock, and nice shock protection. My first balance bridge. I was impressed at the quality, as it was remarkably robust and well built! Here's an image after the rebuild... I have a big copy if you want a larger image for the website. (It was in a generic "National Heritage" branded watch from a long tie ago. Probably the 60's or 70's.)


----------



## Eran

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I realized I rebuilt an N type back in March. (Yes. I've been slow reading up here.)


But that's not an Orient is it. Looks like a Benrus "competition" or similar?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Eran said:


> But that's not an Orient is it. Looks like a Benrus "competition" or similar?


Not sure about the Benrus competition, That is the Benrus shield, but the watch is definitely not Orient or Benrus. Wondering if they sold Eubaches back in the 50s and 60's...

According to Herr Ranfft it is an Orient... He has been a really good source of info over the years.... I am inclined to believe it because the construction is very Orient. It was definitey not Swiss construction, it followed very much the Japanese style. And the shock protection is just like Seiko/Orient used (uses).






bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Orient 11N4B7







www.ranfft.de





The movement could have been swapped in years ago but everything in the watch looked like it was meant to be there, nothing looked rejiggered.

Looks like we've got a puzzle (?) on our hands?


----LATE EDIT----
I know the Competitions you are talking about-- those are UTC-29's which were Seiko 6000 Eubaches. This was similar, but had some differences. I remember researching this one. It took me about a week to find this. 

But I admit I may be wrong-- this is the info I have.
(And it's fun looking for this stuff!)


----------



## Eran

Can you share a picture of the watch face?


----------



## Mellusss

Hello guys, i recently fell in love with this Orient Star (Explorient) with black dial and fortunately after a long search i found one, since it's my first time buying an used watch online can someone help me find out if its completely original and its worth buying? thanks again much love from italy!

Asking price is 400 dollars... a bit too high but its the only one i found after weeks


----------



## Eran

Cool piece. Ref. WZ0091ER. Looks authentic. I'm pretty sure some negotiating can take around 15% off to a more reasonable price, but these really are rare, so... Sometimes regret over a missed opportunity is pricier than the 50 bucks or so you could save.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Eran said:


> Can you share a picture of the watch face?



Sure thing- Like I said it is not an Orient. That is why I mentioned if Orient ever sold eubache movements back in the early 60's.


----------



## Mellusss

Eran said:


> Cool piece. Ref. WZ0091ER. Looks authentic. I'm pretty sure some negotiating can take around 15% off to a more reasonable price, but these really are rare, so... Sometimes regret over a missed opportunity is pricier than the 50 bucks or so you could save.


Thanks for the answer! Do you know what are the differrence between WZ00091er and 597302-70, this is another seller, selling what i belive to be the older reference? Those watches comes with box and papers, listing for 380 but the seller sayd can only sell them together price 380$
Which reference is more hard to find?


----------



## Eran

Does he sell *both* for 380, together? That's an awesome deal. Not a huge difference between the models. New is usually better but the one you're looking at doesn't look so good and on second look, I believe the second hand isn't original. I'd definitely go for the lovely couple for 380!


----------



## Mellusss

Eran said:


> Does he sell *both* for 380, together? That's an awesome deal. Not a huge difference between the models. New is usually better but the one you're looking at doesn't look so good and on second look, I believe the second hand isn't original. I'd definitely go for the lovely couple for 380!


*Yes!* 380 dollars both, got them as quickly as possible! The white one looks amazing can't wait for them to arrive.
Now that i look at the WZ0091ER your right the seconds hand it's definetly not original, good thing i didn't buy it, thanks again for the help and suggestion.
As soon they'll arrive i will share some pics


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Both OS models use the Orient 597 caliber, however, according to WatchmanDan site the 597 was a hand-wind only, not an automatic. The case-back photos show the bottom rotor marked 597 and the top watch is marked w/ the PF caliber code. The top rotor has the OS logo, the bottom rotor doesn't, it looks like a standard Orient version. 

BTW, a careful examination of the dial photos does show the caliber codes. I'd wager that the black dial model w/ the 597 marked dial is older.


----------



## Mellusss

^Gurthang54 said:


> Both OS models use the Orient 597 caliber, however, according to WatchmanDan site the 597 was a hand-wind only, not an automatic. The case-back photos show the bottom rotor marked 597 and the top watch is marked w/ the PF caliber code. The top rotor has the OS logo, the bottom rotor doesn't, it looks like a standard Orient version.
> 
> BTW, a careful examination of the dial photos does show the caliber codes. I'd wager that the black dial model w/ the 597 marked dial is older.


Yes, i also belive the Black dial model is the 1st gen and the white one was probably made some years later, i think they are all original, the black one has a round crown with no logo while the white one as the S on it, also bracelet is slightly different, im not sure about this 597 movement, i also saw that on theWatchmanDan site it says this movement is not an automatic but i searched in other forums and many people confirmed its an automatic, still not sure...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I'd say the WatchmanDan site is incorrect about the 597 being handwind only. What I find interesting is the black model does not have the OS logo on the crown or the rotor. Perhaps it's an early version. No matter, both watches are killer, enjoy them and keep posting.


----------



## Mellusss

Thanks, sure do brother!


----------



## Eran

New post added on the blog today, discussing a different style of watches Orient were experimenting with not too long ago... direct read watches (which are similar but not the same as Jump Hour).









Orient's Direct-Read Watches


Looking at Orient's direct-read watches: the "Masquerade" and "Orbit"




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## rustinbox

Eran said:


> New post added on the blog today, discussing a different style of watches Orient were experimenting with not too long ago... direct read watches (which are similar but not the same as Jump Hour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient's Direct-Read Watches
> 
> 
> Looking at Orient's direct-read watches: the "Masquerade" and "Orbit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17094825


Excellent material as usual, Eran!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another cool post, I've seen 'direct read' Orients before, good to learn more about them.


----------



## Eran

rustinbox said:


> Excellent material as usual, Eran!





^Gurthang54 said:


> Another cool post, I've seen 'direct read' Orients before, good to learn more about them.


Thanks! 🙌


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Here's a new competitor to the Orient DR


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> Here's a new competitor to the Orient DR


Cool... Not sure how comfortable it would be on the wrist 😉

I don't know how big it is but if not too big I'd put this thing in a pen rather than on a wrist watch.


----------



## desc82

Eran said:


> New post added on the blog today, discussing a different style of watches Orient were experimenting with not too long ago... direct read watches (which are similar but not the same as Jump Hour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient's Direct-Read Watches
> 
> 
> Looking at Orient's direct-read watches: the "Masquerade" and "Orbit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17094825


Looks like Seiko recently took inspiration from it?


----------



## Eran

desc82 said:


> Looks like Seiko recently took inspiration from it?


Those are actually based on Seiko's old Time Sonar from the 1970s.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

It's a kickstarter for a new brand using the new(REISSUED) Miyota 6T movement. Actually uses two movements, the second is on the other end of the cylinder & uses a standard 3-hander dial.


----------



## desc82

Eran said:


> Those are actually based on Seiko's old Time Sonar from the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 17099075


Thank you for (once again) learning us something about vintage japanese watches.


----------



## Mellusss

Watches arrived! they look amazing in person , really happy with the purchase, at the end i found out what are the actual references of those watches, the black one is WZ0071PF and the white is WZ0351PF they booth have hand wind feature, power reserve seems to last for about a day or more, the movement of the black is 59743 while on the white is 59745 and look slightly diffrent


----------



## Citrus Baba

gorgeous. simply gorgeous.
I wish current Orient offerings had more options in this size range.



Mellusss said:


> View attachment 17133731
> View attachment 17133733
> 
> 
> Watches arrived! they look amazing in person , really happy with the purchase, at the end i found out what are the actual references of those watches, the black one is WZ0071PF and the white is WZ0351PF they booth have hand wind feature, power reserve seems to last for about a day or more, the movement of the black is 59742 while on the white is 59745 and look slightly diffrent


----------



## Citrus Baba

which is your favourite? black or white?


----------



## Mellusss

Citrus Baba said:


> which is your favourite? black or white?


They are both beautiful but i think i prefer the black one,that dial its just perfect in my opinion! At first i was also a bit skeptical about the size, 34 seems small on paper but i was definely wrong, i have a 7 inch wrist and they don't look small at all ,as you say wish more company, Orient included would continue to offer this size


----------



## Citrus Baba

They both look like strap monsters, too.
That Oyster bracelet looks perfect, and I can also see it on a leather strap. I can imagine that white dial on a blue leather with white stitching... or anything you might fancy.
The perfect watches!
Wear them in good health!


----------



## Eran

Anyway... back to Orient history! I've recently acquired one of the brand's more special models of the 1950s, a "polka dot" dial Royal. A perfectly solid dress watch with a perfectly quirky design... you gotta love it 









The Polka-Dot Royal Orient


Looking at a vintage Royal Orient watch with an unusual dial design.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## rustinbox

Stunning dial and a watch! Another great review!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I noticed this Royal when you first posted a photo, now looking at your post I'm very curious about how Orient produced the dial. To me it looks as if there is an organic-looking layer over the dots. Perhaps some sort of paper or fiber material.


----------



## Eran

^Gurthang54 said:


> I noticed this Royal when you first posted a photo, now looking at your post I'm very curious about how Orient produced the dial. To me it looks as if there is an organic-looking layer over the dots. Perhaps some sort of paper or fiber material.


It is quite unusual. Could be some kind of fabric that's been hardened with paint or lacquer or similar. It doesn't look like it's been stamped.


----------

